# Kenzo Tiger Sweater



## misscarolina

Hey everyone  like so many others I caught the tiger fever  haha but for a couple of weeks I regularly check sites like opening ceremony, barneys and kenzo.com but no chance  

Does anyone have tips how to get your hands on one of the tiger sweaters?

Also if you are a lucky one and have one already please share )

Thanks


----------



## VelvetFlats

As you know, it can be difficult find Kenzo. The only place I've actually seen the Kenzo tiger sweater in real life was in Isetan in Tokyo this past year. It might be fruitless, but you could try looking online on japanese sites.


----------



## Calisto2

I'm in the same predicament!!  I pre-ordered one on Luisaviaroma but it's not scheduled to ship until April 30th   Sign up for the waitlist on Matches.com, they said that they should be getting a restock of the grey tiger sweater, though the stylist who emailed me didn't know when!


----------



## authenticplease

The Kenzo store on Bruton Street in London had them last week. Check there!


----------



## renstar

Not sure which tiger sweater you are looking for, but Nordstrom will be carrying the orange spring/summer version with the double tiger. You can waitlist for it.


----------



## misscarolina

Thanks everyone for your help!! So i will just sign up for the waitlists i guess and hope I will run into one  haha 
Does anyone know the new colors for spring/summer?


----------



## Sculli

Yes I also checked all those sites, like mytheresa, netaporter and luisaroma. So difficult, even on The waitlist it's hard to get your hands on one. I just checked the kenzo site everyday. I few days ago The sweater went online and bought it right away. It just arrived today. Here some pictures XD.


----------



## dcblam

^^It's adorable!  Glad that you finally got your hands on one.
Wear it well...


----------



## Greentea

Sculli said:


> Yes I also checked all those sites, like mytheresa, netaporter and luisaroma. So difficult, even on The waitlist it's hard to get your hands on one. I just checked the kenzo site everyday. I few days ago The sweater went online and bought it right away. It just arrived today. Here some pictures XD.



I love the back!


----------



## gymangel812

Sculli said:


> Yes I also checked all those sites, like mytheresa, netaporter and luisaroma. So difficult, even on The waitlist it's hard to get your hands on one. I just checked the kenzo site everyday. I few days ago The sweater went online and bought it right away. It just arrived today. Here some pictures XD.



That's the one I want!!!


----------



## bellsbells

If you live hear a Kenzo shop, go in and make friends with the SA. That's what I didI actually visited the shop several times during the sales and bought a few things so the SA remembered me and she offered to put me down on the list for the sweatshirt. I got a call a week later and came home with a gray sweatshirt, plus a bonus:


----------



## Greentea

I adore Kenzo - nice haul!


----------



## icecreamom

bellsbells said:


> If you live hear a Kenzo shop, go in and make friends with the SA. That's what I didI actually visited the shop several times during the sales and bought a few things so the SA remembered me and she offered to put me down on the list for the sweatshirt. I got a call a week later and came home with a gray sweatshirt, plus a bonus:
> 
> View attachment 2073153



WOW! Love this color combo... was this in the US?


----------



## bellsbells

icecreamom said:


> WOW! Love this color combo... was this in the US?



No I got them at the Madeleine location in Paris.


----------



## mrsronaldo

Does anyone know any boutiques that ship to Singapore?


----------



## gymangel812

icecreamom said:


> WOW! Love this color combo... was this in the US?



i don't think there's a kenzo boutique in the US


----------



## *bunny*LV*

I got my gray Tiger sweater today! Will post pics tomorrow, as it's still in my hubby's car. 
Was on the waitlist at the Kenzo boutique (Brussels, Belgium) since early January and got the call yesterday. 
So happy, can't wait to wear it!


----------



## DragonLilly

Would the lucky ladies who own KENZO Tiger sweatshirts & sweaters please share some details regarding the sizing ... I heard that they run small, and if in future I have the opportunity to purchase one myself, I would appreciate if I had a better idea regarding the correct size.
It will have to be online, since there are no KENZO stores where I live so I won't be able to try it beforehand, and since they sell out so fast it is highly unlikely that I would be able to exchange it ...


----------



## bellsbells

The women's sweatshirts run really small. I'm usually a S or M in women's, and the S was way too tight. The M is pretty form-fitting and quite short (I'm 5'7" and it comes just to my waist). I guess they are meant to be fitted. I can't comment on the men's sizes as I never tried one on. HTH.


----------



## Greentea

Good to know - there's a khaki cropped sweatshirt in size Large on the Nordstrom website


----------



## Tiare

There is one being sold on carolinesmode.com as well.


----------



## saira1214

How much does this sweater retail for?


----------



## gymangel812

saira1214 said:


> How much does this sweater retail for?



about $440 in the US (at least that's how much it was on matches, can't find any store in the US with it).


----------



## saira1214

gymangel812 said:


> about $440 in the US (at least that's how much it was on matches, can't find any store in the US with it).



Ouch ush: Thanks!


----------



## gymangel812

saira1214 said:


> Ouch ush: Thanks!



not as bad as they are on ebay LOL


----------



## scoreee

This ones pretty: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...454?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cfadec7e


----------



## flower71

bellsbells said:


> If you live hear a Kenzo shop, go in and make friends with the SA. That's what I didI actually visited the shop several times during the sales and bought a few things so the SA remembered me and she offered to put me down on the list for the sweatshirt. I got a call a week later and came home with a gray sweatshirt, plus a bonus:
> 
> View attachment 2073153


lovely!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Girls, the cotton tiger pullover is now available on farfetch !!!

Hurry up


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/kenzo-cotton-tiger-pullover-item-10359343.aspx

Omg... Sold out !? I spotted them a hour ago and they had 2 in size S, 5 in size L and 7 on size XL


----------



## gymangel812

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Girls, the cotton tiger pullover is now available on farfetch !!!
> 
> Hurry up



oy just missed it! missed the re-stock last week on myteresa too


----------



## ericat

mimi_glasshouse said:


> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/kenzo-cotton-tiger-pullover-item-10359343.aspx
> 
> Omg... Sold out !? I spotted them a hour ago and they had 2 in size S, 5 in size L and 7 on size XL


opening ceremony LA had that knit version in the store on Saturday. They also had the orange sweatshirt version in store (bought one ).


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

ericat said:


> opening ceremony LA had that knit version in the store on Saturday. They also had the orange sweatshirt version in store (bought one ).



I bought the royal blue sweatshirt from OC online sunday and yes the tracking # is from OC LA


----------



## gymangel812

ericat said:


> opening ceremony LA had that knit version in the store on Saturday. They also had the orange sweatshirt version in store (bought one ).



thanks for the tip! finally got my black tiger sweater

they're $505 in the US fyi


----------



## Calisto2

ericat said:


> opening ceremony LA had that knit version in the store on Saturday. They also had the orange sweatshirt version in store (bought one ).


Did OC get any any other colors aside from the orange?  I've been trying to hunt a navy one down for what seems like forever!  Thanks!


----------



## Calisto2

If anyone is still looking for a grey tiger sweater, it is available here, I just ordered one!!

http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/it-IT/product/4225


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Calisto2 said:


> If anyone is still looking for a grey tiger sweater, it is available here, I just ordered one!!
> 
> http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/it-IT/product/4225



Thanks !! Is that price indeed DDP!? I find their shipping information is not clear at all.
It says free shipping worldwide but it adds 30 to my cart!


----------



## ericat

Calisto2 said:


> Did OC get any any other colors aside from the orange?  I've been trying to hunt a navy one down for what seems like forever!  Thanks!


I didn't ask, but they didn't have any other colors on the floor. Even the orange wasn't on the floor. Oh, they also had a bunch of t-shirts.


----------



## tb-purselover

Calisto2 said:


> If anyone is still looking for a grey tiger sweater, it is available here, I just ordered one!!
> 
> http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/it-IT/product/4225



Thanks for the link! I just ordered one too.

When you ordered, did you receive an order confirmation via email? I paid via PP and didn't get a order conf. sent to me via their website. I did get a PP receipt for the monies sent.


----------



## Calisto2

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Thanks !! Is that price indeed DDP!? I find their shipping information is not clear at all.
> It says free shipping worldwide but it adds 30 to my cart!


The order has to be over 250 euros for free shipping, I emailed the person who sent me the notification that the sweater was in stock, I was hoping it would be free shipping too , oh well I'm just glad I found it!


----------



## Calisto2

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks for the link! I just ordered one too.
> 
> When you ordered, did you receive an order confirmation via email? I paid via PP and didn't get a order conf. sent to me via their website. I did get a PP receipt for the monies sent.


I only received a payment confirmation too...but when I go onto their site and look at my order history, it shows up as "accepted" so I'm assuming it's all good, I would sign in and double check but I'm sure yours is ok too because your payment went through.


----------



## tb-purselover

Calisto2 said:


> I only received a payment confirmation too...but when I go onto their site and look at my order history, it shows up as "accepted" so I'm assuming it's all good, I would sign in and double check but I'm sure yours is ok too because your payment went through.



Ack, I signed in and under order history it is blank. Ugh, I sent them an email. Hopefully they check it!

Did you pay by CC or PP?


----------



## Calisto2

tb-purselover said:


> Ack, I signed in and under order history it is blank. Ugh, I sent them an email. Hopefully they check it!
> 
> Did you pay by CC or PP?


Oh no!  I paid by CC...they still have it in stock so I wouldn't worry too much, I was checking their site alot in my hunt for the sweater and I noticed that the black one (not the sweatshirt) has been in stock for awhile...not sure how well known the site is.


----------



## tb-purselover

Calisto2 said:


> Oh no!  I paid by CC...they still have it in stock so I wouldn't worry too much, I was checking their site alot in my hunt for the sweater and I noticed that the black one (not the sweatshirt) has been in stock for awhile...not sure how well known the site is.



I hope so! Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## clarkda

it wont tell you which stock the sweater but heres a list of online retailers that stock Kenzo

http://www.fashionsauce.com/brands/kenzo-stockists

just a question, don't you think the sweater has kinda hit critical mass and seems a bit fashion victim to buy it because lots of people have a tiger print something from kenzo. kind of like the rottweiler from Givenchy.... it would bother me seeing it everywhere personally


----------



## tb-purselover

Yay, it shipped and all is good.

I called them last night. I spoke to a lady who told me to call back in 30mins in Italian. But before I could call back I got an email in English that said it would be sent out today.

Where I live I have not seen the tiger sweatshirt anywhere. So it won't be passé here . Most are always in sweats or business clothes.


----------



## Calisto2

tb-purselover said:


> Yay, it shipped and all is good.
> 
> I called them last night. I spoke to a lady who told me to call back in 30mins in Italian. But before I could call back I got an email in English that said it would be sent out today.
> 
> Where I live I have not seen the tiger sweatshirt anywhere. So it won't be passé here . Most are always in sweats or business clothes.


Yay, so glad to hear it's on the way!  Mine shipped today too, cannot wait to get it.  The funny thing is that I live in L.A. the land of trends esp. casual ones like sweatshirts and I have not seen anyone with one here, so I'm not too afraid of it looking too passe either....maybe it's because only a 2-3 stores here carry them and they sell out immediately (with people from out of state calling the stores as well).


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

End up I didn't order from Bagheeraboutique but I got it 2hrs ago from OC online!5
The grey one with tiger in pink shade n Kenzo in yellow color!!!

I was stalking OC site and they suddenly popped up... I ordered it on iPhone while I was warming up my car and they were sold out 15mins later when I arrived my destination
http://openingceremony.us/pmenuid=2&productid=79217"]http://openingceremony.us/pmenuid=2&productid=79217[/URL]


----------



## tb-purselover

That one is cute too! I'm glad you found one as well.



mimi_glasshouse said:


> End up I didn't order from Bagheeraboutique but I got it 2hrs ago from OC online!5
> The grey one with tiger in pink shade n Kenzo in yellow color!!!
> 
> I was stalking OC site and they suddenly popped up... I ordered it on iPhone while I was warming up my car and they were sold out 15mins later when I arrived my destination
> http://openingceremony.us/pmenuid=2&productid=79217"]http://openingceremony.us/pmenuid=2&productid=79217[/URL]


----------



## Sculli

Received my kenzo tiger yesterday from youheshe.com....they indeed run a little bit small ^^.


----------



## tb-purselover

Sculli said:


> Received my kenzo tiger yesterday from youheshe.com....they indeed run a little bit small ^^.



Oh it looks great! It doesn't look small on you. When you say it runs small do you mean short in the waist or width-wise?


----------



## Sculli

tb-purselover said:


> Oh it looks great! It doesn't look small on you. When you say it runs small do you mean short in the waist or width-wise?



I'm normally a european size36 or s and it fits more like a 34/xs. The sweater is also short. If you're a size 36, maybe an m is a better fit.


----------



## gymangel812

Sculli said:


> I'm normally a european size36 or s and it fits more like a 34/xs. The sweater is also short. If you're a size 36, maybe an m is a better fit.



ooh that's not promising... i hope mine fits....


----------



## Sculli

gymangel812 said:


> ooh that's not promising... i hope mine fits....



This sweater from the picture is from the women's department. I also got the same sweater from the men's department in a size S. That one fits more like a size S/M. It's the same sweater from the ebay post before you from member labels212. I'm thinking about seliing that sweater, I only wore it twice, because I like the tighter fit sweater more.


----------



## gymangel812

Sculli said:


> This sweater from the picture is from the women's department. I also got the same sweater from the men's department in a size S. That one fits more like a size S/M. It's the same sweater from the ebay post before you from member labels212. I'm thinking about seliing that sweater, I only wore it twice, because I like the tighter fit sweater more.



hmmm i'm not sure which version i bought then, i bought it from opening ceremony in la. i guess i'll figure it out when i get it in a few days... i hope it fits!


----------



## tb-purselover

Sculli said:


> I'm normally a european size36 or s and it fits more like a 34/xs. The sweater is also short. If you're a size 36, maybe an m is a better fit.



Yay! Thanks for the info. I am a 36 and ordered a M so I hope I am good.


----------



## ericat

gymangel812 said:


> ooh that's not promising... i hope mine fits....


The black knit sweater that I tried on at OC LA was womens sizing, and it fits snugly, but I think the sweaters are supposed to be fitted. I tried on an S and I'm usually an xs / 34 and it was fitted. The sweatshirts are a looser fit. However, I did size up to a M in the sweatshirt for a couple inches of length, I found the bagginess in the body to be similar between the S and M. HTH!


----------



## Sculli

The kenzo beaded sweater is now available at the Kenzo store, be quick! It just went online.


----------



## LeeMiller

Do you think I should size up if I want a looser, more sweatshirt fit?  I'm usually a size M, sometimes a size S if the item is cut a little bigger (or in most American clothes).  I was thinking a L, is that too big??


----------



## Calisto2

LeeMiller said:


> Do you think I should size up if I want a looser, more sweatshirt fit?  I'm usually a size M, sometimes a size S if the item is cut a little bigger (or in most American clothes).  I was thinking a L, is that too big??


I would definitely size up, especially if you are getting a women's size sweater.  I'm usually an M, sometimes a S if the item runs big and I got an M and it fits but is not loose like a typical sweatshirt.  Hope this helps!


----------



## gymangel812

woot i got my sweater and it fits!


i love it, it's so darn cute!


----------



## LeeMiller

^^^
So cute!  Love that combo!

Thanks for the sizing reviews!


----------



## tb-purselover

gymangel812 said:


> woot i got my sweater and it fits!
> View attachment 2102308
> 
> i love it, it's so darn cute!



You look great! 

I got my sweatshirt too. 

I ordered a sz M and it fits perfectly. Just like your sweater. I usually am a sz 36 or 38 depending on designer.


----------



## flower71

gymangel812 said:


> woot i got my sweater and it fits!
> View attachment 2102308
> 
> i love it, it's so darn cute!


so cool!


----------



## arniee

ughhh I opened an account just to rant about this. I ordered a sweatshirt from Opening Ceremony last thursday, and they only sent me a confirmation and then I checked my bank account yesterday and saw that the transaction is canceled so I asked them why and they said they couldn't get it. And I kept asking them if I can be on a waiting list or something and they never replied. ughhh


----------



## Sculli

arniee said:


> ughhh I opened an account just to rant about this. I ordered a sweatshirt from Opening Ceremony last thursday, and they only sent me a confirmation and then I checked my bank account yesterday and saw that the transaction is canceled so I asked them why and they said they couldn't get it. And I kept asking them if I can be on a waiting list or something and they never replied. ughhh



The Kenzo site has some tiger sweaters on the mens sections, there are still sizes from S and up available. The colors are red and grey. I just ordered mine in red.


----------



## arniee

Sculli said:


> The Kenzo site has some tiger sweaters on the mens sections, there are still sizes from S and up available. The colors are red and grey. I just ordered mine in red.


 I live in the US though...


----------



## Sculli

arniee said:


> I live in the US though...



sorry I thought they shipped worldwide


----------



## arniee

Sculli said:


> sorry I thought they shipped worldwide



I wish they did..... the red is so cool!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I want a blue one though :/
stupid OC totally ruined everything :/


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

arniee said:


> I wish they did..... the red is so cool!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I want a blue one though :/
> stupid OC totally ruined everything :/



Are we in the same boat !????? 

I just finished my email exchange with OC....
They can't fulfil my online order but no email to notify me...

From what I just learn ...avant garde OC is operating an online store with an inventory system from the stone age. I was told that they offer items directly from all our stores... Ace Hotel, New York, Los Angeles, and even Tokyo. It's a very manual process of checking in with each store to see if they have your product and their  inventory is manually updated once a day. 

IMO they shouldn't post hot items at all online !!!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/kenzo/black_tiger_skin_embroidered_long_sweater/72688

SSense has the knit one but pretty overpriced comparing to &#8364; or US pricing


----------



## mikagenes

arniee said:


> ughhh I opened an account just to rant about this. I ordered a sweatshirt from Opening Ceremony last thursday, and they only sent me a confirmation and then I checked my bank account yesterday and saw that the transaction is canceled so I asked them why and they said they couldn't get it. And I kept asking them if I can be on a waiting list or something and they never replied. ughhh





mimi_glasshouse said:


> Are we in the same boat !?????
> 
> I just finished my email exchange with OC....
> They can't fulfil my online order but no email to notify me...
> 
> From what I just learn ...avant garde OC is operating an online store with an inventory system from the stone age. I was told that they offer items directly from all our stores... Ace Hotel, New York, Los Angeles, and even Tokyo. It's a very manual process of checking in with each store to see if they have your product and their  inventory is manually updated once a day.
> 
> IMO they shouldn't post hot items at all online !!!



So sorry to hear about that  But could you guys please let me know which one did you guys order (color/material)? I also ordered 2 cotton sweatshirts from OC online on Monday night (one grey, one black) right after they appeared on the website (I was stalking the site all day) and also received only the confirmation email (with the transaction still being processed). I am wondering if they are gonna cancel my order like they did with you guys hmm.


----------



## arniee

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Are we in the same boat !?????
> 
> I just finished my email exchange with OC....
> They can't fulfil my online order but no email to notify me...
> 
> From what I just learn ...avant garde OC is operating an online store with an inventory system from the stone age. I was told that they offer items directly from all our stores... Ace Hotel, New York, Los Angeles, and even Tokyo. It's a very manual process of checking in with each store to see if they have your product and their  inventory is manually updated once a day.
> 
> IMO they shouldn't post hot items at all online !!!



The thing is I saw someone on IG got their sweatshirt 2 days ago from OC.... WTF!? I don't get it..... sigh you live in the US right? do you know where we can get one?


----------



## arniee

mikagenes said:


> So sorry to hear about that  But could you guys please let me know which one did you guys order (color/material)? I also ordered 2 cotton sweatshirts from OC online on Monday night (one grey, one black) right after they appeared on the website (I was stalking the site all day) and also received only the confirmation email (with the transaction still being processed). I am wondering if they are gonna cancel my order like they did with you guys hmm.



I ordered the grey (not knit) one on Thursday or Friday...... they are so irresponsible...


----------



## mikagenes

arniee said:


> I ordered the grey (not knit) one on Thursday or Friday...... they are so irresponsible...



LOL and they still put more on the webstore Monday night. wtf... I think they are gonna cancel my order as well... should have bought the sweatshirts at the store instead


----------



## arniee

mikagenes said:


> LOL and they still put more on the webstore Monday night. wtf... I think they are gonna cancel my order as well... should have bought the sweatshirts at the store instead



I hope they don't cancel yours..... they are kinda stupid for putting it -_- you know I'm pretty sure that they can get as many as they want.... so stupid


----------



## mikagenes

arniee said:


> I hope they don't cancel yours..... they are kinda stupid for putting it -_- you know I'm pretty sure that they can get as many as they want.... so stupid



Visited the OCLA store yesterday (tuesday). They said they would hold the sweatshirts for customers there first, and the rest will be shipped to online orders... I was so confident that they will ship my sweatshirts since I ordered them right away, so I ended up buying something there instead of the sweatshirts..


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

arniee said:


> The thing is I saw someone on IG got their sweatshirt 2 days ago from OC.... WTF!? I don't get it..... sigh you live in the US right? do you know where we can get one?






mikagenes said:


> So sorry to hear about that  But could you guys please let me know which one did you guys order (color/material)? I also ordered 2 cotton sweatshirts from OC online on Monday night (one grey, one black) right after they appeared on the website (I was stalking the site all day) and also received only the confirmation email (with the transaction still being processed). I am wondering if they are gonna cancel my order like they did with you guys hmm.



wow !! seems like we are vicitims of this unbelievable inventory glitch at OC online.
I ordered this  http://openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=2&productid=79217 last thursday night. 
online still has all sizes available for grey (although they flag with low in stock) and all sizes in black....

I can't understand...if OC online store is sharing inventory with OCNY or OCLA and these are hot hot items which will be sold out immediately instore...WHY THEY POST ONLINE ? this just create another disgruntled customer....

I shopped with OC online before and never had problem. Even last week, I ordered a Tiger Tee on sunday and found that they had the iphone 5 case available after the order was completed. I called monday morning and they could manage to take a phone order for the case and put it into the same Fedex shipment.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

mikagenes said:


> So sorry to hear about that  But could you guys please let me know which one did you guys order (color/material)? I also ordered 2 cotton sweatshirts from OC online on Monday night (one grey, one black) right after they appeared on the website (I was stalking the site all day) and also received only the confirmation email (with the transaction still being processed). I am wondering if they are gonna cancel my order like they did with you guys hmm.





Btw, you better call them tomorrow morning to find out the status of your order...as I didn't get any notification until I called.
I wrote to them on monday but no feedback...
I will be very upset if they are not filling orders placed on thursday but put the same item online for sale on monday...this is like a scam but they are OC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikagenes

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Btw, you better call them tomorrow morning to find out the status of your order...as I didn't get any notification until I called.
> I wrote to them on monday but no feedback...
> I will be very upset if they are not filling orders placed on thursday but put the same item online for sale on monday...this is like a scam but they are OC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's what I am planning to do. I ordered them all in men size for my hubby and he's really excited about it. Today I saw some red sweatshirts on Kenzo.com (men size), and I didn't buy any since I already ordered from OC. Can't imagine if they are going to cancel my order ugh


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

mikagenes said:


> That's what I am planning to do. I ordered them all in men size for my hubby and he's really excited about it. Today I saw some red sweatshirts on Kenzo.com (men size), and I didn't buy any since I already ordered from OC. Can't imagine if they are going to cancel my order ugh




So did you order the same one as mine??? 

This is another issue I can't understand...the men size are sold at $265 and women size are $305 ??? 

anyone knows the reason about the price difference????


----------



## mikagenes

mimi_glasshouse said:


> So did you order the same one as mine???
> 
> This is another issue I can't understand...the men size are sold at $265 and women size are $305 ???
> 
> anyone knows the reason about the price difference????



I ordered the cotton sweatshirts in Black and Grey. I couldn't see yours since the link is broken.

As for the difference in prices, I saw the real ones yesterday and I think the women cotton sweatshirt fits more to the body... The men's ones are kinda baggy I think


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

mikagenes said:


> I ordered the cotton sweatshirts in Black and Grey. I couldn't see yours since the link is broken.
> 
> As for the difference in prices, I saw the real ones yesterday and I think the women cotton sweatshirt fits more to the body... The men's ones are kinda baggy I think



Do you think OCLA takes phone order? Maybe you should call them to see if they still have what you want rather than waiting for online one.

This is the one I ordered
http://openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=2&productid=79217


----------



## mikagenes

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Do you think OCLA takes phone order? Maybe you should call them to see if they still have what you want rather than waiting for online one.
> 
> This is the one I ordered
> http://openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=2&productid=79217



Yea that's the one but I ordered men size for my hubby.
I called and they said they had only size Large for men in grey color. Maybe after I call OC online tomorrow I'll go to the store.


----------



## mikagenes

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Do you think OCLA takes phone order? Maybe you should call them to see if they still have what you want rather than waiting for online one.
> 
> This is the one I ordered
> http://openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=2&productid=79217



BTW, in previous pages you said you bought stuffs from OC online (specifically the tiger sweater) and the tracking number was from OCLA. How long did it take from the point you received the confirmation email to the shipping information email?


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

mikagenes said:


> BTW, in previous pages you said you bought stuffs from OC online (specifically the tiger sweater) and the tracking number was from OCLA. How long did it take from the point you received the confirmation email to the shipping information email?



Ordered the Tiger short sleeve  Tee online on March 2 10pm EST (saturday) and email with tracking # arrived on March 3 8pm EST (sunday) and I still managed to call and added a Kenzo iphone 5 case monday morning and consolidated in the same Fedex shipment. 
the package was from OCLA.


----------



## arniee

mimi_glasshouse said:


> wow !! seems like we are vicitims of this unbelievable inventory glitch at OC online.
> I ordered this  http://openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=2&productid=79217 last thursday night.
> online still has all sizes available for grey (although they flag with low in stock) and all sizes in black....
> 
> I can't understand...if OC online store is sharing inventory with OCNY or OCLA and these are hot hot items which will be sold out immediately instore...WHY THEY POST ONLINE ? this just create another disgruntled customer....
> 
> I shopped with OC online before and never had problem. Even last week, I ordered a Tiger Tee on sunday and found that they had the iphone 5 case available after the order was completed. I called monday morning and they could manage to take a phone order for the case and put it into the same Fedex shipment.



I ordered the same on in men's .... ughh I wish I could order from Kenzo,com:/


----------



## arniee

mikagenes said:


> That's what I am planning to do. I ordered them all in men size for my hubby and he's really excited about it. Today I saw some red sweatshirts on Kenzo.com (men size), and I didn't buy any since I already ordered from OC. Can't imagine if they are going to cancel my order ugh



wait if you're in the US how can you order from kenzo.com?


----------



## arniee

mikagenes said:


> I ordered the cotton sweatshirts in Black and Grey. I couldn't see yours since the link is broken.
> 
> As for the difference in prices, I saw the real ones yesterday and I think the women cotton sweatshirt fits more to the body... The men's ones are kinda baggy I think



Where did you see them?


----------



## mikagenes

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Ordered the Tiger short sleeve  Tee online on March 2 10pm EST (saturday) and email with tracking # arrived on March 3 8pm EST (sunday) and I still managed to call and added a Kenzo iphone 5 case monday morning and consolidated in the same Fedex shipment.
> the package was from OCLA.



wow they work so fast during the weekend. I ordered my sweatshirts on Monday night and still haven't gotten any shipping information yet - I guess my order will be canceled as well :/


----------



## mikagenes

arniee said:


> where did you see them?



OCLA store


----------



## arniee

mikagenes said:


> OCLA store


WTF if they still have them ytd then why they told me no stock?


----------



## mikagenes

Maybe there's no stock for the size that you want!

and I have some close friends in Paris who are willing to send stuffs to the USA


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

mikagenes said:


> wow they work so fast during the weekend. I ordered my sweatshirts on Monday night and still haven't gotten any shipping information yet - I guess my order will be canceled as well :/



I really have no clue how they work on their online business ... We can't even track out ordering history ... 

When I called the afternoon , the guy picked up the call was saying that I have to take a risk to order online at OC as the order may not be filled ! Honestly none of the EU or US online stores I dealt with would tell the customer somethings as stupid like this !


----------



## jellybebe

The black sweater is available at ssense.com for $630 CAD.


----------



## mikagenes

mimi_glasshouse said:


> I really have no clue how they work on their online business ... We can't even track out ordering history ...
> 
> When I called the afternoon , the guy picked up the call was saying that I have to take a risk to order online at OC as the order may not be filled ! Honestly none of the EU or US online stores I dealt with would tell the customer somethings as stupid like this !



Right now they have not canceled my order yet (transaction still processing), I don't know if they can tell my order status by the time I call tmr. hmm


----------



## arniee

mikagenes said:


> Maybe there's no stock for the size that you want!
> 
> and I have some close friends in Paris who are willing to send stuffs to the USA



You have nice friends lol lucky you!


----------



## Straight-Laced

The NAVY cotton sweatshirt is back in stock at NAP now.  All sizes available.
(I'm not sure which site this is but they're definitely available at NAP right now!!)

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/334677


----------



## mrsronaldo

Straight-Laced said:


> The NAVY cotton sweatshirt is back in stock at NAP now.  All sizes available.
> (I'm not sure which site this is but they're definitely available at NAP right now!!)
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/334677


It's Out of stock!! I just checked on the international site

I got mine from Elite boutique spain, which happens to be one of the many boutiques listed on Farfetch. They take orders via email, you can write to diego@elitespain.es


----------



## Straight-Laced

mrsronaldo said:


> It's Out of stock!! I just checked on the international site
> 
> I got mine from Elite boutique spain, which happens to be one of the many boutiques listed on Farfetch. They take orders via email, you can write to diego@elitespain.es




I just checked...
It's definitely in stock NOW on the new Asia/Pacific site!!!  

(that's why I wondered which site I was on when I saw them... I'm in australia & when I went to NAP looking for something else I was taken to the new site automatically, instead of the international site)  

ALL SIZES in NAVY still available on the Asia/Pacific site


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Straight-Laced said:


> I just checked...
> It's definitely in stock NOW on the new Asia/Pacific site!!!
> 
> (that's why I wondered which site I was on when I saw them... I'm in australia & when I went to NAP looking for something else I was taken to the new site automatically, instead of the international site)
> 
> ALL SIZES in NAVY still available on the Asia/Pacific site



They are not available anymore at the Asia Pacific site ... 

Too bad I missed it again ...


----------



## tb-purselover

Help me decide...

If you had to keep one, which one? One is a lighter grey with pink. The other is a medium grey with blue kenzo words.

Thanks!


----------



## Straight-Laced

tb-purselover said:


> Help me decide...
> 
> If you had to keep one, which one? One is a lighter grey with pink. The other is a medium grey with blue kenzo words.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2104529




Oh TB they're gorgeous!!!
I think I like the medium grey with blue KENZO a little more - I love the brilliant yellow in the print.
It would be perfectly OK to pick blindfold though - both are fab


----------



## Straight-Laced

mimi_glasshouse said:


> They are not available anymore at the Asia Pacific site ...
> 
> Too bad I missed it again ...






One will turn up for you soon I'm sure.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

tb-purselover said:


> Help me decide...
> 
> If you had to keep one, which one? One is a lighter grey with pink. The other is a medium grey with blue kenzo words.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2104529




Pink for sure


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Straight-Laced said:


> One will turn up for you soon I'm sure.



Thanks ! If it means to be mine I m sure I will get my hand on it... 

Good to know NAP has this new Asia Pacific site as I can ship to my home in Hong Kong if needed ....but I still prefer the prices at NAP US site !


----------



## arniee

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Thanks ! If it means to be mine I m sure I will get my hand on it...
> 
> Good to know NAP has this new Asia Pacific site as I can ship to my home in Hong Kong if needed ....but I still prefer the prices at NAP US site !



I'm from Hong Kong too


----------



## mikagenes

Called them today they said the black sweater is out of stock and they had to cancel it. Damn I swear I was stalking the site and ordered the sweater right away. People who ordered after me might be canceled as well


----------



## arniee

mikagenes said:


> Called them today they said the black sweater is out of stock and they had to cancel it. Damn I swear I was stalking the site and ordered the sweater right away. People who ordered after me might be canceled as well



:/ sigh why is it so hard to get one??


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

mikagenes said:


> Called them today they said the black sweater is out of stock and they had to cancel it. Damn I swear I was stalking the site and ordered the sweater right away. People who ordered after me might be canceled as well



How about the grey one ????

They should not even post these items online if they are intending to sell to store customers first ...


----------



## Straight-Laced

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Thanks ! If it means to be mine I m sure I will get my hand on it...
> 
> Good to know NAP has this new Asia Pacific site as I can ship to my home in Hong Kong if needed ....but *I still prefer the prices at NAP US site* !



I just noticed this... on the new A/P site the price for the navy Kenzo sweater for me in australia was $212 AUD with Free Shipping.    On the US site it was $285 USD + $55USD shipping - so the Asia/Pacific site was waaay cheaper in this instance!!!


----------



## mikagenes

mimi_glasshouse said:


> How about the grey one ????
> 
> They should not even post these items online if they are intending to sell to store customers first ...



They said I was "lucky" because the grey was in stock . Still though, no shipping info yet


----------



## tb-purselover

Straight-Laced said:


> Oh TB they're gorgeous!!!
> I think I like the medium grey with blue KENZO a little more - I love the brilliant yellow in the print.
> It would be perfectly OK to pick blindfold though - both are fab





mimi_glasshouse said:


> Pink for sure



Thanks ladies for you feedback! It is hard since they both have different looks/feel. The pink one is more feminine and soft. The other is more vibrant and eye catching.

Hmm, I need more votes! I am having a hard time deciding lol. I love them both but really don't need two tiger sweatshirts. Anyone else have any opinions?


----------



## gwentan

Anyone knows where can I get my hands on this amazing sweater?


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Help me decide...
> 
> If you had to keep one, which one? One is a lighter grey with pink. The other is a medium grey with blue kenzo words.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2104529


oh tb, I love both. I'd pick the blue kenzo, I like the contrast a bit more...what about you?


----------



## Mia Bella

tb-purselover said:


> Help me decide...
> 
> If you had to keep one, which one? One is a lighter grey with pink. The other is a medium grey with blue kenzo words.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2104529


Definitely the blue!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Any European site with the grey one in stock??


----------



## Sculli

COPENHAGEN said:


> Any European site with the grey one in stock??



At The kenzo site, check de mens section. ^^


----------



## Sculli

COPENHAGEN said:


> Any European site with the grey one in stock??



Nevermind they r gone, I checked this morning and at that time it was still there, sorry .


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> oh tb, I love both. I'd pick the blue kenzo, I like the contrast a bit more...what about you?





Mia Bella said:


> Definitely the blue!



Thank you *flower *and *Mia Bella* for you votes!

TBH, I like both. Which is why it is hard to decide. I think I am leaning towards the blue. But then I put on the pink yesterday too and liked how it looked as well. Le sigh...


----------



## arniee

Got a grey one at Menlook for only 209 USD including shipping ^^


----------



## dalinda

hi, few days ago i passed a store here in italy and they had this sweater. i didn't ask how much it costs or the sizes they carry but if any of you is interested i can ask and buy it for you and ship it or put the add on ebay so you can purchase it easier. i only saw grey one but i can ask for other colors. 
i attached a photo but i'm not sure if you can see it. if not cocntact me and i'll send it to you via email.  
i know what it's like to want something so bad and not being able to find it anywhere


----------



## jkitty

tb-purselover said:


> Thank you *flower *and *Mia Bella* for you votes!
> 
> TBH, I like both. Which is why it is hard to decide. I think I am leaning towards the blue. But then I put on the pink yesterday too and liked how it looked as well. Le sigh...


love the pink one!! if you don't want either one send them my way pleaseeeee


----------



## arniee

You know what's crazy?

After ordering a grey+blue one from menlook I saw that wrong weather has re-stocked the blue one (which is my fav) so no doubt I got it and then later on OC emailed me and told me that they begged the LA store for the darker grey one and they automatically charged off from my credit card... lol it's stupid all of a sudden in one day I have like 3 sweatshirt -_-


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

arniee said:


> You know what's crazy?
> 
> After ordering a grey+blue one from menlook I saw that wrong weather has re-stocked the blue one (which is my fav) so no doubt I got it and then later on OC emailed me and told me that they begged the LA store for the darker grey one and they automatically charged off from my credit card... lol it's stupid all of a sudden in one day I have like 3 sweatshirt -_-



OC didn't email me ( Becoz i ordered thd women one!??) But Sisi promises that she will keep her eyes open for me they restock it...

Again... Why they have to "beg" OCLA ??? This is no fair to online customers


----------



## arniee

mimi_glasshouse said:


> OC didn't email me ( Becoz i ordered thd women one!??) But Sisi promises that she will keep her eyes open for me they restock it...
> 
> Again... Why they have to "beg" OCLA ??? This is no fair to online customers



Give them a little pressure, and tell them that you've been looking for it for so long and you are disappointed with them.

Ikr!!!! What's the point of the whole online store....


----------



## mikagenes

arniee said:


> You know what's crazy?
> 
> After ordering a grey+blue one from menlook I saw that wrong weather has re-stocked the blue one (which is my fav) so no doubt I got it and then later on OC emailed me and told me that they begged the LA store for the darker grey one and they automatically charged off from my credit card... lol it's stupid all of a sudden in one day I have like 3 sweatshirt -_-



How do you know when a store restocks the sweater. I have been dreaming of the navy one too


----------



## arniee

mikagenes said:


> How do you know when a store restocks the sweater. I have been dreaming of the navy one too



You either check frequently or message them. For me I messaged them and they told me that they have one more, and I was like seriously? and then I checked the online store and then all of a sudden one more popped out lol


----------



## mikagenes

arniee said:


> You either check frequently or message them. For me I messaged them and they told me that they have one more, and I was like seriously? and then I checked the online store and then all of a sudden one more popped out lol



Which email did you message to? Is it the general one or the customer service one?


----------



## arniee

mikagenes said:


> Which email did you message to? Is it the general one or the customer service one?



Wait I wasn't talking about OC I was talking about http://wrongweather.net/shop/product/kenzo-tiger-navy-sweat


----------



## mikagenes

arniee said:


> Wait I wasn't talking about OC I was talking about http://wrongweather.net/shop/product/kenzo-tiger-navy-sweat



Yea I wasn't talking about OC. WW has one email for customer service and the other for general matter I just wanted to know which email address you used to contact them


----------



## arniee

mikagenes said:


> Yea I wasn't talking about OC. WW has one email for customer service and the other for general matter I just wanted to know which email address you used to contact them



I facebook messaged them lol


----------



## Ritabouz

OMG ! I am so disappointed ! 
I ordered a grey sweatshirt from the Kenzo e-store (men collection) and I just received this e-mail : 

Dear Customer,

Thank you very much for your order on  Kenzo.com.  There was an issue with the online photo of the sweatshirt  that you recently bought and the sweatshirt actually comes with the  hood.  Are you interested in receiving this model? It is exactly the  same color (red or grey depending on your order) and cut except that it  has a hood. We do not currently have the other model without a hood in  stock.

Please respond to immediately with your  order number and a confirmation of what you would like us to do  (receive the product or a refund).

Thank you and we apologize for this inconvenience.

KENZO client service.

Seriously I tought it was a joke ! I am really sad ! 
So girls problems do happen with Kenzo too, not only with OC !


----------



## monitta88

OMG I got this same e-mail. I dont think i like the hood on the sweatshirt. Not sure what to do now.


----------



## mikagenes

I got the same email  was excited to get the red one for my hubby. I feel like my husband is not meant to own one of those sweaters lol


----------



## jellybebe

NAP had the grey sweatshirt today but it sold out instantly!


----------



## tb-purselover

jellybebe said:


> NAP had the grey sweatshirt today but it sold out instantly!


Yeah, I saw that! Like, the first 30 mins it was listed. By the time I was going to link it here, it was gone.

Did you get one jelly?

The tshirt is still available in sz Large. If anyone is interested.
https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/349750


----------



## jellybebe

tb-purselover said:


> Yeah, I saw that! Like, the first 30 mins it was listed. By the time I was going to link it here, it was gone.
> 
> Did you get one jelly?
> 
> The tshirt is still available in sz Large. If anyone is interested.
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/349750



No I didn't get one. I tried just for fun, but I prefer the one in the darker colourway with hot pink. Don't know if I will ever get my hands on that one, but it's okay.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellybebe said:


> No I didn't get one. I tried just for fun, but I prefer the one in the darker colourway with hot pink. Don't know if I will ever get my hands on that one, but it's okay.



Show me a pic of the one you want. If I happen to come by one I will let you know.


----------



## jellybebe

tb-purselover said:


> Show me a pic of the one you want. If I happen to come by one I will let you know.



Thank you, that is very sweet. Here's the one I like.


----------



## boxermomof2

NATHALIE SCHUTERMAN has striped sweater in stock. 
http://www.nathalieschuterman.com/en/product/category-clothing-tops/striped-kenzo-tiger-sweater


----------



## mikagenes

Anyone sees the navy sweatshirt again please let me know. Thanks


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

mikagenes said:


> Anyone sees the navy sweatshirt again please let me know. Thanks



Did OC end up ship you anything from your online order ??


----------



## arniee

Just received my navy one from wrong weather!! it was fast lol these sweatshirts run a little bit small and they are REALLY thick....


----------



## mikagenes

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Did OC end up ship you anything from your online order ??


Yes, they sent me the grey sweashirt


----------



## mikagenes

arniee said:


> Just received my navy one from wrong weather!! it was fast lol these sweatshirts run a little bit small and they are REALLY thick....


What size did you get? I notice the shirt might be short, but if you get a bigger size the neck will be really wide


----------



## jkitty

http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/en-US/product/4222

it's the stripey cut-out sweatshirt! Hurry get yours
size S and M are avail.


----------



## arniee

mikagenes said:


> What size did you get? I notice the shirt might be short, but if you get a bigger size the neck will be really wide



I got a L (I'm a boy lol)


----------



## arniee

They actually have this blue??? OMGSH I WANT! WHERE?


----------



## mikagenes

arniee said:


> I got a L (I'm a boy lol)



AHH! Next time could you please let me know if you come across a Navy Medium!!! My hubby is size M, he fits size L too but he said the neck was too wide for him (He would want to wear layers and wide neck would ruin his sharpness lol)


----------



## mikagenes

Also, arnie, did you get your sweatshirt from menlook without any trouble? I tended to purchase one yesterday (for some reasons only one of size S is available) but today they sent me an email requiring copies of my credit card, my ID and a bill to verify my identification... so I canceled the order.


----------



## arniee

mikagenes said:


> AHH! Next time could you please let me know if you come across a Navy Medium!!! My hubby is size M, he fits size L too but he said the neck was too wide for him (He would want to wear layers and wide neck would ruin his sharpness lol)



Yes sure! definitely! everyone's in love with this tiger lol


----------



## arniee

mikagenes said:


> Also, arnie, did you get your sweatshirt from menlook without any trouble? I tended to purchase one yesterday (for some reasons only one of size S is available) but today they sent me an email requiring copies of my credit card, my ID and a bill to verify my identification... so I canceled the order.



I canceled the order too lol cuz I didn't really like the grey one. I want to sharp blue one though. AHHHH


----------



## doctorknow65

twilldy said:


> I own my own fashion concierge service and i have a few sources for the kenzo sweater if you are interested pls pm me


Hey, I live in Toronto and am looking for a Kenzo Tiger Sweater. Do you know where I can find one?


----------



## desperado

Hi guys, for those of you who are desperately looking for the gray tiger sweatshirt, I just saw it on bonanza (it is similar to ebay and just as safe to buy, just less well-known) and it is going for $599. I personally have purchased from sellers on bonanza before and can attest to its "safety" as it also offers buyer protection etc...Here is the link to those interested: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/AUT...-TIGER-SWEATER-SWEATSHIRT-GRAY-SZ-M/108160935


----------



## COPENHAGEN

^Wow that's so overprized! 

I got my Tiger this sunday and it arriving later today or tmr, yay! I paid 1600DKK - around 280$. If anyone else lives in Scandinavia it's available here: Nué CPH


----------



## LeeMiller

COPENHAGEN said:


> ^Wow that's so overprized!
> 
> I got my Tiger this sunday and it arriving later today or tmr, yay! I paid 1600DKK - around 280$. If anyone else lives in Scandinavia it's available here: Nué CPH



So cute!  Congrats!!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

LeeMiller said:


> So cute!  Congrats!!


Thank you  Missed to postman today, so I'll have to wait to show you it "live" he he.


----------



## tb-purselover

desperado said:


> Hi guys, for those of you who are desperately looking for the gray tiger sweatshirt, I just saw it on bonanza (it is similar to ebay and just as safe to buy, just less well-known) and it is going for $599. I personally have purchased from sellers on bonanza before and can attest to its "safety" as it also offers buyer protection etc...Here is the link to those interested: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/AUT...-TIGER-SWEATER-SWEATSHIRT-GRAY-SZ-M/108160935



Wow, that is marked up!

I have a hard time not getting a little upset at people that buy them out at Barney's or other store only to turn around and list them on Bonz or *bay at jacked up prices.

All those who really, really want one don't get a chance to get them when the sweaters/sweatshirts are all bought up at the stores by resellers.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

tb-purselover said:


> Wow, that is marked up!
> 
> I have a hard time not getting a little upset at people that buy them out at Barney's or other store only to turn around and list them on Bonz or *bay at jacked up prices.
> 
> All those who really, really want one don't get a chance to get them when the sweaters/sweatshirts are all bought up at the stores by resellers.


Totally agree. I hate those kind of shameless sellers. It's OK if you regret something and people just keep on bidding, but that doesn't seem to be the case here.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

A special little Tiger came today 

It's size S and I normally wear XS, so I recommend sizing up.


----------



## tb-purselover

COPENHAGEN said:


> A special little Tiger came today
> 
> It's size S and I normally wear XS, so I recommend sizing up.
> 
> View attachment 2117440
> View attachment 2117441



You look great! I love it on you. Very cool.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

tb-purselover said:


> You look great! I love it on you. Very cool.


Thank you


----------



## fleur-de-lis

You look amazing in that sweater! 




COPENHAGEN said:


> A special little Tiger came today
> 
> It's size S and I normally wear XS, so I recommend sizing up.
> 
> View attachment 2117440
> View attachment 2117441


----------



## COPENHAGEN

fleur-de-lis said:


> You look amazing in that sweater!


Thank you, sweetie


----------



## mulberryforbes

COPENHAGEN said:


> A special little Tiger came today
> 
> It's size S and I normally wear XS, so I recommend sizing up.
> 
> View attachment 2117440
> View attachment 2117441



Wowz you look amazing


----------



## COPENHAGEN

mulberryforbes said:


> Wowz you look amazing


Thank you! :kiss:


----------



## LavenderIce

I kept missing out on the women's crew and tee. Decided to go for the men's hoodie from OCNY.  Only S left was the red. Still a bit roomy and the sleeves are long. It's thick and warm.


----------



## mikeyta

I just got my red stripe Kenzo, receive a lot of compliment


----------



## tb-purselover

LavenderIce said:


> I kept missing out on the women's crew and tee. Decided to go for the men's hoodie from OCNY.  Only S left was the red. Still a bit roomy and the sleeves are long. It's thick and warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121063



Congrats! I like the color. 



mikeyta said:


> I just got my red stripe Kenzo, receive a lot of compliment



Modeling pics please? Also, can you comment on the sizing? Is it true or do you recommend sizing up like the sweatshirt?


----------



## mikeyta

tb-purselover said:


> Congrats! I like the color.
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling pics please? Also, can you comment on the sizing? Is it true or do you recommend sizing up like the sweatshirt?


 please sizing up , I usually wear xs, but size s seems ok with me.


----------



## arniee

my tigers lol


----------



## bellsbells

I bought the gray sweatshirt at the Kenzo boutique in Paris after being on the waiting list, even though it wasn't my first choice of color. Then today walking around Paris I stopped in a new boutique that carries Kenzo and there on the rack was the lovely amazing navy one with the slits, so beautiful! So of course I bought it... it was the last one in the shop and luckily in my size. Now my gray one is going on eBay to make someone else happy....

It's too dark now to take decent pics tonight but I found one on the web that shows the same one I got:


----------



## mulberryforbes

bellsbells said:


> I bought the gray sweatshirt at the Kenzo boutique in Paris after being on the waiting list, even though it wasn't my first choice of color. Then today walking around Paris I stopped in a new boutique that carries Kenzo and there on the rack was the lovely amazing navy one with the slits, so beautiful! So of course I bought it... it was the last one in the shop and luckily in my size. Now my gray one is going on eBay to make someone else happy....
> 
> It's too dark now to take decent pics tonight but I found one on the web that shows the same one I got:



I love this one soooooooo much


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/en-US/designer/kenzo

The stripe ones are available in red and blue


----------



## Ritabouz

bellsbells said:


> I bought the gray sweatshirt at the Kenzo boutique in Paris after being on the waiting list, even though it wasn't my first choice of color. Then today walking around Paris I stopped in a new boutique that carries Kenzo and there on the rack was the lovely amazing navy one with the slits, so beautiful! So of course I bought it... it was the last one in the shop and luckily in my size. Now my gray one is going on eBay to make someone else happy....
> 
> It's too dark now to take decent pics tonight but I found one on the web that shows the same one I got:


Hi !

Congratulations ! I love your Tiger !
I live in Paris so can you please give me the direction of the shop where you bought yours ??
I am quite desperate to own one !

Thank you very much !


----------



## bellsbells

Ritabouz said:


> Hi !
> 
> Congratulations ! I love your Tiger !
> I live in Paris so can you please give me the direction of the shop where you bought yours ??
> I am quite desperate to own one !
> 
> Thank you very much !



The shop is called The Broken Arm in the Marais, but I'm afraid they probably won't have the sweatshirt because I bought the last one and the SA told me they weren't expecting to get any more this season. You will probably have better luck going to one of the Kenzo shops and asking discreetly about the sweatshirt. If you can charm one of the SA's, you just might be able to get one (or get on the waiting list). I recommend the Madeleine shop or the one on Places de Victoires rather than the George V location (the latter is the most overrun by tourists).


----------



## Ritabouz

bellsbells said:


> The shop is called The Broken Arm in the Marais, but I'm afraid they probably won't have the sweatshirt because I bought the last one and the SA told me they weren't expecting to get any more this season. You will probably have better luck going to one of the Kenzo shops and asking discreetly about the sweatshirt. If you can charm one of the SA's, you just might be able to get one (or get on the waiting list). I recommend the Madeleine shop or the one on Places de Victoires rather than the George V location (the latter is the most overrun by tourists).


Thank you so much for your answer 
I've just put my hand on a blue one online !! Well I hope it's really mine cause it run out of stock a few minutes after the automatic Order Confirmation e-mail ! (hope I was the only one there)
I am on the waiting list already I am just tired of waiting


----------



## minh

oh my, I'm so happy I found this thread. I desperately need my own Tiger Sweatshirt!


----------



## bellsbells

Ritabouz said:


> Thank you so much for your answer
> I've just put my hand on a blue one online !! Well I hope it's really mine cause it run out of stock a few minutes after the automatic Order Confirmation e-mail ! (hope I was the only one there)
> I am on the waiting list already I am just tired of waiting



Congrats! Did you find it on kenzo.com?


----------



## jd2011

Hello everyone.

Barneys has the grey in stock
http://www.barneys.com/Kenzo-Embroi...ger-Sweatshirt/00505026638843,default,pd.html

It's my first time ordering through them, got a XL (I am guy and wear M... hopefully it's not too wide!)

The boutique in Melbourne also has some sizes in stock!


----------



## Sculli

For people living in eu, kenzo site still has all sizes from The kenzo sweatshirt in grey, just ordered mine.


----------



## minh

Sculli said:


> For people living in eu, kenzo site still has all sizes from The kenzo sweatshirt in grey, just ordered mine.



I can't see it, is it gone already?


----------



## Sculli

minh said:


> I can't see it, is it gone already?



Yes is gone already ...


----------



## minh

Sculli said:


> Yes is gone already ...


I always check their site in the morning, guess I will have to do it in the evening too. Barneys is not an option - shipping and duties almost double the price of the sweathirt


----------



## Ritabouz

bellsbells said:


> Congrats! Did you find it on kenzo.com?


It was on Youheshe.com yesterday but it instantaneously run out of stock !


----------



## Ritabouz

bellsbells said:


> Congrats! Did you find it on kenzo.com?


I am so happy ! My order is on the way !!
Cant wait ! 
Pic coming soon


----------



## Sculli

Ritabouz said:


> I am so happy ! My order is on the way !!
> Cant wait !
> Pic coming soon



Which one did you get?? I ordered 2, one grey and one red ^^.


----------



## mikagenes

For those living in Beverly Hills, OCLA has brand new purple sweaters (cotton, no slits, no stripes). Just grabbed one and in love with it right away. Never saw this color before, it's purple with pink KENZO


----------



## gymangel812

mikagenes said:


> For those living in Beverly Hills, OCLA has brand new purple sweaters (cotton, no slits, no stripes). Just grabbed one and in love with it right away. Never saw this color before, it's purple with pink KENZO


sounds cute! how much was it? is it the same as this with different colors?:
http://www.barneys.com/Kenzo-Embroi...ger-Sweatshirt/00505026638843,default,pd.html


----------



## mikagenes

Yup. 305usd


----------



## bellsbells

I prefer the one with the slits, it's more flattering and you can also tuck it in.


----------



## Ritabouz

Sculli said:


> Which one did you get?? I ordered 2, one grey and one red ^^.


The Blue one with slits. 
Congrats for your double purchase 
Is it the one with a hood ?


----------



## Sculli

Ritabouz said:


> The Blue one with slits.
> Congrats for your double purchase
> Is it the one with a hood ?



Got both ones with The slits... Should be arriving tomorrow ^^.


----------



## *bunny*LV*

Now that the iphone app is working again, I can finally post a pic of my Tiger  
I got it a few weeks ago at the Kenzo store in Brussels. Love it!


----------



## KazzJulez

Please let me know if anyone has seen the Kenzo sweater in GREY anywhere online.
In Australia we only have one Kenzo store in Melbourne but otherwise we have to rely on online reports!

Ive got one in red but im 5"9 and the slits sit above my waist....:shame: ....which is okay but I always have to wear a shirt underneath. 

So anyone who would know where I can source a sweater, no slits please let me know!


----------



## mikagenes

If you do have friend in the EU, you can purchase there and have your friend send it to you. There are only men sizes available though (RIGHT NOW!). I normally wear Small for women and found Small for men fits comfortably too


----------



## minh

I just got my grey one  it's the first time a got something from a men section and I have no idea how is it going to look like :wondering - hopefully there's not a huge difference?


----------



## jd2011

Blue and red striped tiger womens and red and grey tiger hoodies at Kenzo's site.

KazzJulez, you can try using UK shipping forwarder like Borderlinx to get some items (incl the shipping cost you will still be better off than the Melb store)


----------



## Sculli

My 2 tiger sweaters have arrived. It's the coral color with splits & the grey sweater. I've been hit with tiger fever, it's a good time to stop now. ^-^.


----------



## mulberryforbes

Sculli said:


> My 2 tiger sweaters have arrived. It's the coral color with splits & the grey sweater. I've been hit with tiger fever, it's a good time to stop now. ^-^.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130046
> View attachment 2130047



They are fab what a great collection


----------



## william_st_girl

Im sooooo sick of these sweaters!


----------



## Sculli

The Danish site youheshe.com now has the grey tiger sweater, all sizes are now still available. I think they ship worldwide.

http://int.youheshe.com/she/designe...er+broderie-(0113ke-1to732_gråmeleret_s).aspx


----------



## amyjaneb

Hi All - Just letting you know that the jumper is now available (as of Wednesday) at the Corner Shop in Sydney (the strand and paddington) in the grey, red and yellow for $325 and in the striped beaded version for $425. I would guess they're almost sold out by now but they take phone orders so get in quick!


----------



## amyjaneb

They have them in grey, red and yellow at the Corner Shop in Sydney (the strand and paddington) for $325 and in the cream striped beaded version for $425 - they take phone orders but get in quick because they're almost all gone!


----------



## LucyBob

Just bought 2 Tiger sweaters at www.lagarconne.com. Ladies, act quick!!


----------



## ginneshow

Too late  Still looking for a kenzo tiger sweater unfortunatley


----------



## ginneshow

Does anyone has a site with tips to spot the difference between a fake kenzo tiger sweater and a authentic one?


----------



## jellybebe

3 different styles of Kenzo sweatshirt up on ssense.com. Hurry!


----------



## ginneshow

Sweaters available on Kenzo site! Act quick!


----------



## oceanusz

Sculli said:


> My 2 tiger sweaters have arrived. It's the coral color with splits & the grey sweater. I've been hit with tiger fever, it's a good time to stop now. ^-^.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130046
> View attachment 2130047


nice collection you have 

May i know how do you choose your size ? 
as i didn't see any size measurement chart at kenzo site.


----------



## Sculli

oceanusz said:


> nice collection you have
> 
> May i know how do you choose your size ?
> as i didn't see any size measurement chart at kenzo site.



I just ordered it & read some fitting information from other buyers which I found on The internet. The S size is tts for the sweater with The slits. The tiger sweater a M is perfect with size S or EUR size 36. The S falls a bit too snug for me. If you like tight clothing you better take S.


----------



## dhee_un

Anyone spotted grey sweatshirt on the web in S size? Much appreciated!!


----------



## Chic Overload

Ah, I am hoping to find a grey/blue/red/green sweatshirt in a Medium! 

Best,

Luis


----------



## Calisto2

TheCorner has the Coral one in size S/L...very tempted!  They also have the striped ones too but I'm personally not a fan of those.

http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/sweatshirt_cod43178470xw.html


----------



## dhee_un

Calisto2 said:


> TheCorner has the Coral one in size S/L...very tempted!  They also have the striped ones too but I'm personally not a fan of those.
> 
> http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/sweatshirt_cod43178470xw.html



Thank you !! I just ordered mine in S. I don't mind either in Grey or Coral. Yay can't wait !!
One last L size on thecorner.com !!


----------



## dhee_un

Grey one is available in Medium size ! Grab 'em at youheshe.com

http://int.youheshe.com/she/designe...er+broderie-(0113ke-1to732_gråmeleret_m).aspx


----------



## bbagsforever

Hi Girls- here is a pic of me in my Kenzo sweater, I am a size UK 8 (FR 36) and I got a medium. The small would have been tiny.


----------



## bellsbells

thecorner.com has the gray Tiger sweatshirt in M and XL: http://www.thecorner.com/fr/femme/sweatshirt_cod39351722ix.html


----------



## mikeyta

I just got my coral one , love it


----------



## Divva

Hi everyone..

I can't see anywhere online.. the sweaters are sold out.. hiks

If anyone see it again, please let me know?

I usually wear AU10, is it safe for me to order Woman L or Men S?

Thanks heaps!

DD


----------



## dozzaroo

Divva said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> I can't see anywhere online.. the sweaters are sold out.. hiks
> 
> If anyone see it again, please let me know?
> 
> I usually wear AU10, is it safe for me to order Woman L or Men S?
> 
> Thanks heaps!
> 
> DD



I would get a Women's Medium if I was a true AU10 (I am 10-12 and the Large fits just right)... definitely get the women's Large over the men's Small if u cant find a medium as the men's might be a tad baggy for u(I got the purple in Men's S)


----------



## Divva

dozzaroo said:


> I would get a Women's Medium if I was a true AU10 (I am 10-12 and the Large fits just right)... definitely get the women's Large over the men's Small if u cant find a medium as the men's might be a tad baggy for u(I got the purple in Men's S)




Thank you for the info. I just ordered mine in Grey S Men size.. hope it fits well  I cant waittt haha


----------



## dhee_un

Kenzo.com has a fresh new stock on the grey Tiger sweatshirt. Grab em while they last. For those who are living overseas, use bordelinx.com to ship to your country !


----------



## runner1

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Girls- here is a pic of me in my Kenzo sweater, I am a size UK 8 (FR 36) and I got a medium. The small would have been tiny.



I'm late replying to this, but I just want to say that you make this sweater look awesome!


----------



## rainbowchick

Is borderlinx trustworthy? I read some nasty reviews bt them but I really want that sweater!!


----------



## rainbowchick

And I wasn't able to make payment using my local bank's credit card... Is it because the billing and delivery addresses have to match?


----------



## bluekitty0914

they say they don't provide service to US customer... almost every country besides US... 



dhee_un said:


> Kenzo.com has a fresh new stock on the grey Tiger sweatshirt. Grab em while they last. For those who are living overseas, use bordelinx.com to ship to your country !


----------



## boxermomof2

NAP US has grey sweatshirt in size L & XL.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

There is a striped one available at Youheshe.com - I think they ship worldwide. All sizes in red, cream and blue: http://int.youheshe.com/she/designers/kenzo.aspx


----------



## rolrol1991

Hi,

I'm looking at purchasing a kenzo sweater on ebay, she's a 100% positive seller and the pictures look like the real thing. However, the care label says it's made in China and I googled and can only found the sweatshirts in other trusted websites (such as opening ceremony) are made in Portugal.

Does anyone know if there are some styles of Kenzo that are actually made in China? Or do you reckon the item isn't authentic?

Thank you!!!


----------



## dozzaroo

rolrol1991 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing a kenzo sweater on ebay, she's a 100% positive seller and the pictures look like the real thing. However, the care label says it's made in China and I googled and can only found the sweatshirts in other trusted websites (such as opening ceremony) are made in Portugal.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are some styles of Kenzo that are actually made in China? Or do you reckon the item isn't authentic?
> 
> Thank you!!!



I have my jumper and it's made in china (ive got another that is made in portugal).. which colour is the  jumper u are going to bid on?


----------



## rolrol1991

dozzaroo said:


> I have my jumper and it's made in china (ive got another that is made in portugal).. which colour is the  jumper u are going to bid on?


Thank you so much for your reply   

Here's the link to the sweatshirt that I'd like to get.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-VRQuMsLOJ...H_5E/s1600/Kenzo+Tiger+sweatshirt+preview.jpg

May I know which one is yours that's made in China?


----------



## dozzaroo

I have the exact navy sweatshirt and it's made in Portugal. Got the salmon with small tiger and it is also made in Portugal. The only made in China one I've got so far is the black knit one.

Hope that helps!


----------



## bellsbells

rolrol1991 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply
> 
> Here's the link to the sweatshirt that I'd like to get.
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-VRQuMsLOJ...H_5E/s1600/Kenzo+Tiger+sweatshirt+preview.jpg
> 
> May I know which one is yours that's made in China?



I have this exact same sweatshirt for sale on eBay right now, too! I just checked the care label and it says "Made in Portugal."


----------



## ajthai

Hello, I'm trying to decide if I should get the kenzo tiger jumper in red or gray!

What do you suggest?


----------



## MichP

dhee_un said:


> Kenzo.com has a fresh new stock on the grey Tiger sweatshirt. Grab em while they last. For those who are living overseas, use bordelinx.com to ship to your country !


Hi, do you know how to order from kenzo.com and ship it using bordelinx.com? Thanks!


----------



## rainbowchick

Finally got mine today!


----------



## dhee_un

rainbowchick said:


> Finally got mine today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175959



Yay yay! Congrats


----------



## dhee_un

MichP said:


> Hi, do you know how to order from kenzo.com and ship it using bordelinx.com? Thanks!



Once u got the UK address from Borderlinx, order online from Kenzo web...use the uk shipping address and use ur current billing address.. Then  use paypal to pay


----------



## blue1112

rainbowchick said:


> Finally got mine today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175959



omg congrazzzz. may i knw wher u get this??????


----------



## rainbowchick

dhee_un said:


> Yay yay! Congrats



Heheh thanks babe! I like yours in the dp too!! )


----------



## rainbowchick

blue1112 said:


> omg congrazzzz. may i knw wher u get this??????



I got it from kenzo's website and shipped via borderlinx!


----------



## Glamnatic

I know this is not related to the sweater, but it is to Kenzo and it's famous Tiger, anyone familiar with the kenzo flats?? This shoes are sold out almost everywhere so I was really excited when I found a pair in my size at Solestruck. After paying Over 300 dollars and 100 dollars more in customs they arrived home, lovely packed and awesome design the only bad thing: THEY RUN VERY LARGE a whole size large I would say!!!! I'm so dissapointed, I paid and waited so long for these and they don't fit  if I send them back ill have to pay the shipping and will loose 100 in taxes so I'm thinking maybe I should sell them or try to get them fixed so they can fit me I have done that before but that means spending more money.
Also I'm a size 35, and there is no size 34 available (not even sure that size is produced, if you see one please tell!) so I can't get them exchanged.
Don't get me wrong these shoes are gorgeous, but please when ordering consider that they run a whole size large .
Has anyone else got this problem? Any suggestions to what I should do?

PS: I did also opened a thread about this topic in the Glass Slipper forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/kenzo-tiger-flats-818285.html#post24610506


----------



## bellsbells

Oh no, what a bummer! Kenzo shoes do run large. I would suggest trying either adding an insole or non-slip heel grips, or both. I've often done this to make shoes fit that are too large.


----------



## runner1

Those shoes are gorgeous! Sad to hear that they are too large, so I wanted to share a tip I read on TPF. If you have an old pair of running shoes, pull out the insole and slip it into your Kenzo shoes.The insole comfortably fills in the space between your foot and the shoe. Hope this works for you!


----------



## Jo3y

So what's the difference between the two grey sweaters? I noticed there's one with blue text and yellow in the tiger and one with yellow text and pink in the tiger, is the first one for men and the other for women? I've seen guys and girls wear both, but i'm afraid if I order one it will be the wrong size if one is meant for the other sex lol.


----------



## dhee_un

Roarrr


----------



## jellybebe

dhee_un said:


> Roarrr



So cute!


----------



## HiromiT

There's a black t-shirt version available on ssense. I got one for a cheap thrill. 

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/kenzo/black_and_green_tiger_logo_t-shirt/83220


----------



## Jo3y

There's a fresh batch of grey, red and blue on Kenzo.com! Check the men's "permanent icons" section, mine shipped today!! Can't wait to receive it =)


----------



## blue1112

Jo3y said:


> There's a fresh batch of grey, red and blue on Kenzo.com! Check the men's "permanent icons" section, mine shipped today!! Can't wait to receive it =)



thankyou for ur notice! jus order a red sweater xd


----------



## Paris Darling

Does anyone know the shipping costs of the official Kenzo website? I want to order something, but can't find it anywhere...?


----------



## Sculli

Paris Darling said:


> Does anyone know the shipping costs of the official Kenzo website? I want to order something, but can't find it anywhere...?



It's free for orders over 150, otherwise 10.


----------



## Sculli

Jo3y said:


> So what's the difference between the two grey sweaters? I noticed there's one with blue text and yellow in the tiger and one with yellow text and pink in the tiger, is the first one for men and the other for women? I've seen guys and girls wear both, but i'm afraid if I order one it will be the wrong size if one is meant for the other sex lol.



No, I got those 2 and only difference is The fabric. The one with pink is softer, I like that one more. They have those colors both for men/women.


----------



## Paris Darling

Sculli said:


> It's free for orders over 150, otherwise 10.



Thank you!

And another question. I'm thinking about buying a t-shirt, but I'm not sure what size I should take. I think I need an S, but is it still 'loose' or really tight? At Zara I usually have an S...?


----------



## Sculli

Paris Darling said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And another question. I'm thinking about buying a t-shirt, but I'm not sure what size I should take. I think I need an S, but is it still 'loose' or really tight? At Zara I usually have an S...?



I normally have size S too, but those tshirts fall really small. I would suggest taking a size m.


----------



## Paris Darling

Sculli said:


> I normally have size S too, but those tshirts fall really small. I would suggest taking a size m.



Again, thank you!


----------



## Celia_Hish

I tried my luck in kendo Paris store last mth n was able to get the S or M in women cuttings for grey color....

The cutting is small but if u like it a bit baggy, go for M women cutting, otherwise can go for size S in their unisex cutting coz I tried both cuttings when I'm there


----------



## tromode

Hi all, just want to share.
I recently got my first red kenzo sweatshirt from kenzo.com and i got the size S women. oh boy it runs small and not as i was hoping the fit would be. I was expecting the fit would be looser and a bit longer on the waist. Instead the fit was not so flattering, well on me  
I am 165cm tall around 5 feet and i usually wear size 8. So I decided to give the sweater to my friend who is a size 6. Now i am buying the mens size in size S. ther currently have in grey and red. I cant wait to recieve them. I like a sweatshirt thats loose but not too baggy, something like wildfox couture sweater beach sweater, i usually wear XS for wildfox. Any ladies here have tried in the men kenzo tiger sweatshirt in S? If yes please share  i will share how the s size fits on me once the sweater are here. I cant wait.


----------



## tromode

Celia_Hish said:


> I tried my luck in kendo Paris store last mth n was able to get the S or M in women cuttings for grey color....
> 
> The cutting is small but if u like it a bit baggy, go for M women cutting, otherwise can go for size S in their unisex cutting coz I tried both cuttings when I'm there


When you say unisex does that mean it is for men too ? I just got mine in s in men  tiger sweatshirt. Hope they fit well. The women size in S runs small and short, so i had to give it away. TIA


----------



## MichP

dhee_un said:


> Once u got the UK address from Borderlinx, order online from Kenzo web...use the uk shipping address and use ur current billing address.. Then  use paypal to pay


Thanks! I've ordered the sweaters and currently waiting to receive them from Borderlinx. Have you ever used Borderlinx? They have (mostly) bad reviews from their customers, but I'm going to give them a shot anyway


----------



## dhee_un

MichP said:


> Thanks! I've ordered the sweaters and currently waiting to receive them from Borderlinx. Have you ever used Borderlinx? They have (mostly) bad reviews from their customers, but I'm going to give them a shot anyway


 
Used it twice now w/ borderlinx when I purchased sweaters from Kenzo.com. Both times, I was happy with their service. Hope you got yours soon


----------



## Watchaholic

Could someone with that has the Middle Red sweatshirt please post a picture of them wearing it. Really struggling in deciding between the grey and the red as the red seems really bright on the website.

Thanks!


----------



## Sculli

I have those 2 colors. The red one is The hooded sweater, but it's also middle  red. I think The red is not too bright. I wear the red one more than the grey one, but that's because I like red colors. Hope this will be helpful.


----------



## Watchaholic

Thanks Sculli! Appreciate the pics and have to say they both look great on you. Think I'll go for the red


----------



## Paris Darling

Yes, my shirt (size M) and iPhone case arrived!


----------



## minh

kenzo private sale - 30% off with code KENZOVP, for two days only. does't work for permanent collection (unfortunately doesn't work for tiger sweatshirts) but there are some tiger t-shirts or the beaded sweater you can get with the discount. I am currently debating on this bag: https://www.kenzo.com/en/shop/women_101/leopard_734/clutch-bag_6353/ Please help!


----------



## sleepykitten

I just ordered mine!! so happy, been wanting it for months! it's men's size S though, hope it fits! since it's a sweater, a little baggy should be fine


----------



## dhee_un

Anyone spotted Kenzo tiger t-shirt in Black ? Cheers !


----------



## tromode

KazzJulez said:


> Please let me know if anyone has seen the Kenzo sweater in GREY anywhere online.
> In Australia we only have one Kenzo store in Melbourne but otherwise we have to rely on online reports!
> 
> Ive got one in red but im 5"9 and the slits sit above my waist....:shame: ....which is okay but I always have to wear a shirt underneath.
> 
> So anyone who would know where I can source a sweater, no slits please let me know!


Saw one here http://www.bestredroom.com/kenzo-sweatshirt-tiger-grey-s-unisex.html


----------



## tromode

sleepykitten said:


> I just ordered mine!! so happy, been wanting it for months! it's men's size S though, hope it fits! since it's a sweater, a little baggy should be fine


Got mine in S and it is very baggy, i am a size 8. The sleeves are too long, and now I am ordering another in size M women. Women size S fits perfectly but not the way as i wanted for a sweater to fit.


----------



## tromode

Sculli said:


> I have those 2 colors. The red one is The hooded sweater, but it's also middle  red. I think The red is not too bright. I wear the red one more than the grey one, but that's because I like red colors. Hope this will be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2189559
> View attachment 2189560


They look great! Love the hoodie. Are the hoodie unisex or for women? TIA


----------



## Sculli

tromode said:


> They look great! Love the hoodie. Are the hoodie unisex or for women? TIA



Thx! The hoodie is from mens department. But if you take The xs it fits well, bit baggy.


----------



## tromode

This website has some kenzo available if any of you ladies are still on the hunt. Price a little high but not as high as ebay sellers. 
www.bestredroom.com*http://www.bestredroom.com/kenzo-tiger-sweatshirt.html


----------



## tromode

Thanks so much. I will get the XS then  you have so many kenzo so lucky!


----------



## Sculli

On netaporter there's a black sweater with only kenzo paris on it. They still got all sizes now: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/372276


----------



## rolrol1991

*bunny*LV* said:


> Now that the iphone app is working again, I can finally post a pic of my Tiger
> I got it a few weeks ago at the Kenzo store in Brussels. Love it!
> View attachment 2127769


Hi *bunny*LV*

Just wondering if you could help me have a look at the care label of your particular sweatshirt and see where it is made in..? I'm looking at purchasing that one from an ebay seller and the tag says made in China, and I know most of Kenzo sweatshirts are made in Portugal.

I would really appreciate it if you would! 

Thank you!!


----------



## Divva

Finally my kenzo has arrived.. I'm a size uk10 and siZe L women fits me perfectly &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Niniloves

Filuca V has the Tiger sweatshirt in pre-fall navy color! http://www.filucav.dk/kenzo-pre-aw13-blaa-tiger.htm


----------



## Sculli

On www.youheshe.com there r some new sweaters with The kenzo logo, tiger & eiffeltower print.
Wearing the grey one today.


----------



## *bunny*LV*

rolrol1991 said:


> Hi *bunny*LV*
> 
> Just wondering if you could help me have a look at the care label of your particular sweatshirt and see where it is made in..? I'm looking at purchasing that one from an ebay seller and the tag says made in China, and I know most of Kenzo sweatshirts are made in Portugal.
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you would!
> 
> Thank you!!


I checked my label and its Made in Portugal!


----------



## Sculli

*bunny*LV* said:


> I checked my label and its Made in Portugal!



The knitted tiger is made in China.


----------



## Ryc

Hi all, just wondering if you could help me with the size question - has anyone gotten a size M for men? Is it similar to size M for the ladies? I have one in ladies M size and i found it fits me perfectly albeit a little tight when I am wearing a shirt inside. If you could share your experience or comparison pics, thatd be great! many thanks


----------



## emmajayne

I love Kenzo!!
here are some A/W 2013 pieces
 am thinking of ordering a sweater too ^ looks great on you lot!

http://signature-styler.blogspot.ie/2013/06/autumwinter-2013-contemporary-designers.html


----------



## Sculli

New batch of kenzo fall13 on kenzo.com website spotted.


----------



## neenabengals

Yay, got the dark grey sweatshirt today.  I love it!  
I didnt buy it from here but this is what it looks like
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/03K222700012/140/tiger-embroidered-cotton-sweatshirt

I am a UK size 12 (possibly size 10 as Ive been losing weight) and I got the medium.  I tried on the large and it was way too baggy on the sleeves and shoulders.  I am 5foot 5.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

just wanted to let y'all know that www.filucav.dk has alot of Kenzo Tiger sweaters on SALE!


----------



## twilldy

finally got my sweater ! I am a US size 0/xs and i took the advice of everyone and sized up to a M.. thank goodness i did ! it fits perfectly! now  i just need the weather to cool off so i can actually wear it !


----------



## Ryc

twilldy said:


> finally got my sweater ! I am a US size 0/xs and i took the advice of everyone and sized up to a M.. thank goodness i did ! it fits perfectly! now  i just need the weather to cool off so i can actually wear it !



Nice!! I have the exact same one and got it from tuchuzy too! I tried all the sizes and bought XL at the end - much bigger than my size but the bagginess makes me look ultra-slim lols


----------



## twilldy

Ryc said:


> Nice!! I have the exact same one and got it from tuchuzy too! I tried all the sizes and bought XL at the end - much bigger than my size but the bagginess makes me look ultra-slim lols



I love the over sized jumper look ! haha yes to looking ultra slim


----------



## Glamnatic

I just got this sweater from matches fashion for 217usd, which is cheaper than what ive seen on other websites, hope that i dont get charged too many taxes! there is still one available in XL! http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/160835


----------



## neenabengals

neenabengals said:


> Yay, got the dark grey sweatshirt today.  I love it!
> I didnt buy it from here but this is what it looks like
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/03K222700012/140/tiger-embroidered-cotton-sweatshirt
> 
> I am a UK size 12 (possibly size 10 as Ive been losing weight) and I got the medium.  I tried on the large and it was way too baggy on the sleeves and shoulders.  I am 5foot 5.



In the interests of full disclosure, I wanted to say that I started to worry that I might have gotten the wrong size (after reading that everyone sizes up on here).  So I went back to the shop and tried on a large again - this time, it looked ok.  It is definitely baggier than the medium but the shoulders didnt look too bad this time so I ended up swapping my medium for a large.  This way, I figured I will be able to wear shirts underneath it in winter


----------



## jellybebe

What does everyone think of this sweatshirt?


----------



## chicology

jellybebe said:


> What does everyone think of this sweatshirt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237355



Love this more than the tiger actually


----------



## jellybebe

chicology said:


> Love this more than the tiger actually



I am liking it quite a bit too. Something keeps stopping me from buying the tiger, but I really like this knit. Plus it is subtly striped, which I love.


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> What does everyone think of this sweatshirt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237355



I have it in my cart  but not sure if I'll pull the trigger. I think it's the giant Kenzo logo that's making me pause.


----------



## Glamnatic

HiromiT said:


> I have it in my cart  but not sure if I'll pull the trigger. I think it's the giant Kenzo logo that's making me pause.



I say go for it! Is very cute !


----------



## HiromiT

Glamnatic said:


> I say go for it! Is very cute !



Haha, you enabler!


----------



## dhee_un

jellybebe said:


> What does everyone think of this sweatshirt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237355



I like this!!


----------



## Sculli

jellybebe said:


> What does everyone think of this sweatshirt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237355



Great sweater get it, I got mine recently. ^^


----------



## dhee_un

Sculli said:


> Great sweater get it, I got mine recently. ^^
> View attachment 2237828



May i know what size are you wearing ? Thanks.


----------



## Sculli

dhee_un said:


> May i know what size are you wearing ? Thanks.



It's a M.


----------



## Glamnatic

Sculli said:


> Great sweater get it, I got mine recently. ^^
> View attachment 2237828



You look so good!!! love your t-shirt =)!!


----------



## jellybebe

Sculli said:


> Great sweater get it, I got mine recently. ^^
> View attachment 2237828



Cute, is it striped underneath or is that your other shirt?


----------



## Sculli

Glamnatic said:


> You look so good!!! love your t-shirt =)!!



Thanks, i'm addicted to those sweaters, I lost count with how many now. But I think I skip those  fall sweaters with The eye print, not my kinda thing. ^^


----------



## Sculli

jellybebe said:


> Cute, is it striped underneath or is that your other shirt?



The other Side is striped black & white.


----------



## tzar

Just placed an Order on Kenzo.com for the men's black combo. Im soooo excited!!!! My friend is bringing it to me when she comes to visit!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Sculli said:


> Great sweater get it, I got mine recently. ^^
> View attachment 2237828



Saw it at SSense just now! Like the way you style it ...looks totally different after flipping the sleeves


----------



## Glamnatic

Kenzo sweater arrived today, now I need the blue one!!!!


----------



## Glamnatic

If anyone is interested Forward has the kenzo tiger sweaters of the new season in all colors (grey, yellow and blue) and sizes. If you buy using their phone app and the code iforward15 you get 15% and they have free shipping! I just got the blue sweater as I felt so much in love with the yellow one !


----------



## neenabengals

Glamnatic said:


> View attachment 2249307
> View attachment 2249308
> View attachment 2249309
> View attachment 2249310
> 
> 
> Kenzo sweater arrived today, now I need the blue one!!!!



Lovely!  I got the dark grey version and I spent ages trying to decide between your colour and they grey.  In the end, I got grey because I think I could probably get away with wearing it to work but I still dream bout the lovely yellow colour.....


----------



## Glamnatic

neenabengals said:


> Lovely!  I got the dark grey version and I spent ages trying to decide between your colour and they grey.  In the end, I got grey because I think I could probably get away with wearing it to work but I still dream bout the lovely yellow colour.....



Thank you! Could you post pictures of your grey sweater?? My yellow one has gold embroidered on the tigers face, I believe grey one has a purple shade? Really the pictures don't do justice on how cute these sweaters are, I even like them better than the colorful ones , if you get the chance get the yellow one its amazing!!


----------



## coconut32

So can someone enlighten me on why these sweaters are so popular? They are super cute, but seems very expensive for a sweatshirt. Are they still very difficult to get? I'm going to Paris next week. Guess there wouldn't be much of a chance of getting one? Love that Eiffel tower one!


----------



## jellybebe

coconut32 said:


> So can someone enlighten me on why these sweaters are so popular? They are super cute, but seems very expensive for a sweatshirt. Are they still very difficult to get? I'm going to Paris next week. Guess there wouldn't be much of a chance of getting one? Love that Eiffel tower one!



I guess they are super cute and make a statement? I also read somewhere that they weren't meant to be made so the fact that they were overwhelmingly popular was a nice surprise for the designers. I am still debating the Eiffel Tower one.


----------



## timdanlo

Hi guys, I'm thinking of getting a tiger sweater but I heard the size is a little different?
I'm a guy who normally wear UK size M (chest 38). Should I just get a M or L?

Thanks a lot


----------



## sereniti




----------



## sereniti




----------



## shopaholiccat

am i too late to be on the hunt for a grey tiger??? please let me know if anyone sees a M or S.


----------



## jellybebe

shopaholiccat said:


> am i too late to be on the hunt for a grey tiger??? please let me know if anyone sees a M or S.



http://www.ssense.com/women/product/kenzo/charcoal_embroidered_tiger_sweater/78780

They have the grey one with yellow writing but it's a hoodie.


----------



## shopaholiccat

jellybebe said:


> http://www.ssense.com/women/product/kenzo/charcoal_embroidered_tiger_sweater/78780
> 
> They have the grey one with yellow writing but it's a hoodie.


 
Thanks so much! but they only have XXL left


----------



## b.Jane

Where can I get a kenzo sweatshirt authenticate?


----------



## alison_elle

Glamnatic said:


> View attachment 2249307
> View attachment 2249308
> View attachment 2249309
> View attachment 2249310
> 
> 
> Kenzo sweater arrived today, now I need the blue one!!!!



What size do you normally wear and what size did you end up getting this sweater in? I've been eyeing it on the Ssense website!


----------



## Glamnatic

alison_elle said:


> What size do you normally wear and what size did you end up getting this sweater in? I've been eyeing it on the Ssense website!



Im a size M and I got a size L and it fits perfectly  not baggy at all.


----------



## alison_elle

Glamnatic said:


> Im a size M and I got a size L and it fits perfectly  not baggy at all.



Thanks, that helps a lot!


----------



## kb23

I just brought a grey one this morning on Farfetch for a really good price......I'm a bit concern about the size now 
I really wish I read this forum first!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

kb23 said:


> I just brought a grey one this morning on Farfetch for a really good price......I'm a bit concern about the size now
> I really wish I read this forum first!



I wouldn't worry too much. I'm normally an XS/S and I got an S. It also depends on how you like to wear your clothes. On me the S isn't tight or too baggy. Fits how I like it. I also tried the M initially because of this thread and it was too big for me.


----------



## gymangel812

Mrs. Awesome said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. I'm normally an XS/S and I got an S. It also depends on how you like to wear your clothes. On me the S isn't tight or too baggy. Fits how I like it. I also tried the M initially because of this thread and it was too big for me.


same here


----------



## melissay

Any kind soul knows where I could still purchase the Kenzo Tiger sweater in grey? The one with blue fonts! Please help  Many thanks!!


----------



## melissay

Can anyone please help with the grey Kenzo tiger sweater? Where will I be able to get it at this point? Please help/advise!!


----------



## missbae

I am trying to shop from kenzo.com and use borderlinx to ship it to usa. Does anyone know how much the custom fees/tax will be? Iwill be buying two tiger sweats totaling 390euro..


----------



## Msapple

I saw it here too http://www.megusta.nl/men_nederlands/designers/kenzo.html


----------



## gymangel812

not technically the sweater but here's a tshirt from f/w


this is a size small, same size i got in the sweater from last year.


----------



## kb23

I just want to update, my sweater came and it is perfect in size!!!!!!! I'm so happy, it's actually a lot thicker then I thought!


----------



## Glamnatic

kb23 said:


> I just want to update, my sweater came and it is perfect in size!!!!!!! I'm so happy, it's actually a lot thicker then I thought!



Congrats!!! Show us pictures


----------



## ruthatsumbody

Hey, am I too late to get this sweater? I can't find it anywhere


----------



## Straight-Laced

thefashiongps said:


> For anyone who might still be trying to track down a Kenzo tiger sweatshirt, I just purchased one online from Parlour X [/url]




_Another_ post promoting that particular store???


----------



## diormilk

hi anyone know where i can get this???


----------



## shopjulynne

does anyone know if women's size S is the same to men's size S for these sweaters? thanks!


----------



## Sculli

shopjulynne said:


> does anyone know if women's size S is the same to men's size S for these sweaters? thanks!



Womenswear S is different from mens S. Mens xs is similar to womens M.


----------



## LuLuElle

ruthatsumbody said:


> Hey, am I too late to get this sweater? I can't find it anywhere
> View attachment 2304119


Go to "the best red room" they find hard to get luxury items and are based out of Europe and ship all over the world. I just reached out to them today to get a Kenzo sweatshirt!!!


----------



## shopjulynne

Sculli said:


> Womenswear S is different from mens S. Mens xs is similar to womens M.



thank you


----------



## halle330

Can anyone help me find the Kenzo Tiger sweater in light gray or green?  I would be forever thankful!!  I am willing to pay slightly more than full-price or have it shipped internationally (I live in the US).  

Also, I generally wear size XS in shirts, but I prefer things baggy so I could probably do a Small or Medium in this sweater.  

Please let me know!!!! Thank you!


----------



## dipaolo

Hello to you all!  
My name is Paolo, nice to meet you! 

I have been looking for a Kenzo Tiger sweater and came across this thread, sorry for the hijack  I hope you guys can help me as I need some good advice!

So I would like to buy the grey one from the SS13 collection! I know I am a bit late, but I only found out about this gorgeous sweater a couple of weeks ago when I saw it on a guy while on holiday! 

There is a website that still has it but the only size available is XXL! I do have quite broad shoulders, but I'm not too fond of an excessive baggy fit - judging from your feedback it appears that the sweater does come up small, and that it's best to always order a size up; however is XXL a bit too much for a M/L type of build?
How small do these sweaters actually come up? Are the men sizes even smaller, so that you have to order 2 sizes up?

Following LuLuElle's tip (thanks!) I contacted The Best Red Room for a Grey one in M/L, asking if there's a chance they will get ahold of it since it's listed as sold out (the one available seem to be the unisex S one) - from your experience, do they usually manage to find items/restock them often?

Thank you guys!! I've never had much experience on message boards but I hope I can contribute too!! 
Also I am Italian so if you ever need any help regardimg holidays, shops, translations, etc i'm your guy! 


Have a good day!


----------



## diormilk

Hi all , I need advice.. For the kenzo with slits.. Would you recommend one size up ? 
I'm confused whether to take 1 size up as I normally wear a s size uk8 .. Please advise me..


----------



## Sculli

diormilk said:


> Hi all , I need advice.. For the kenzo with slits.. Would you recommend one size up ?
> I'm confused whether to take 1 size up as I normally wear a s size uk8 .. Please advise me..



Kenzo with slits fits true to size actually .


----------



## LuLuElle

dipaolo said:


> Hello to you all!
> My name is Paolo, nice to meet you!
> 
> I have been looking for a Kenzo Tiger sweater and came across this thread, sorry for the hijack  I hope you guys can help me as I need some good advice!
> 
> So I would like to buy the grey one from the SS13 collection! I know I am a bit late, but I only found out about this gorgeous sweater a couple of weeks ago when I saw it on a guy while on holiday!
> 
> There is a website that still has it but the only size available is XXL! I do have quite broad shoulders, but I'm not too fond of an excessive baggy fit - judging from your feedback it appears that the sweater does come up small, and that it's best to always order a size up; however is XXL a bit too much for a M/L type of build?
> How small do these sweaters actually come up? Are the men sizes even smaller, so that you have to order 2 sizes up?
> 
> Following LuLuElle's tip (thanks!) I contacted The Best Red Room for a Grey one in M/L, asking if there's a chance they will get ahold of it since it's listed as sold out (the one available seem to be the unisex S one) - from your experience, do they usually manage to find items/restock them often?
> 
> Thank you guys!! I've never had much experience on message boards but I hope I can contribute too!!
> Also I am Italian so if you ever need any help regardimg holidays, shops, translations, etc i'm your guy!
> 
> 
> Have a good day!


So glad you went the best red room! They are awesome! Good luck and let me know if you get your sweater!!!


----------



## diormilk

Thank u for ur advice sculli!


----------



## diormilk

hi , anyone knows how to authenticate a  kenzo sweater?


----------



## Glamnatic

diormilk said:


> hi , anyone knows how to authenticate a  kenzo sweater?



Hi I think is hard to authenticate as I have even seen fake sweaters with the Made in Portugal tag


----------



## LuLuElle

I got my first Kenzo Tiger sweatshirt today. The gray one from the Fall 2013 collection! It's amazing!!!


----------



## shopjulynne

I'm eying on the exact same sweatshirt.. may I know how is the sizing for that? tia!


LuLuElle said:


> I got my first Kenzo Tiger sweatshirt today. The gray one from the Fall 2013 collection! It's amazing!!!


----------



## LuLuElle

shopjulynne said:


> I'm eying on the exact same sweatshirt.. may I know how is the sizing for that? tia!



Well I am a size US12 and worried that the sizing would fit too snug. But the XL was perfect! Not too fitted and not too loose. It's perfect and gorgeous!!! I also ordered a men's small and that should be here tomorrow. I will let you know how that one fits. I got it fearing the women's xlarge would fit snug.


----------



## shopjulynne

LuLuElle said:


> Well I am a size US12 and worried that the sizing would fit too snug. But the XL was perfect! Not too fitted and not too loose. It's perfect and gorgeous!!! I also ordered a men's small and that should be here tomorrow. I will let you know how that one fits. I got it fearing the women's xlarge would fit snug.



thanks for the input!! Enjoy your sweatshirts and I hope to get mine soon


----------



## megt10

Some Kenzo on sale at Browns. I just got the tiger sweater and dress/tunic.


----------



## afterrain23

Hi people ! I am about to get embroidered tiger crewneck sweatshirt in black and blue. I've read comments above and females were recommended to size up as sweatshirts were bit smaller than normal. 
Does this apply to MALE Too???


----------



## GirlieShoppe

megt10 said:


> Some Kenzo on sale at Browns. I just got the tiger sweater and dress/tunic.


 
Thanks for the heads-up! Is Browns an online store?


----------



## megt10

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks for the heads-up! Is Browns an online store?



Yes, brownsfashion.com they are in the UK.
http://www.brownsfashion.com/designer/kenzo/sale-women


----------



## tzar

afterrain23 said:


> Hi people ! I am about to get embroidered tiger crewneck sweatshirt in black and blue. I've read comments above and females were recommended to size up as sweatshirts were bit smaller than normal.
> Does this apply to MALE Too???



I think it does. I am a small on Ralph Lauren and I had to get a medium Kenzo tiger sweatshirt.


----------



## Paris Darling

How small are the sweaters size Small? I'm not sure if I should take a S or an M..? Does anyone how they are compared to Zara or H&M sizes? There I'm most of the times an S sometimes an XS (or 34/36). Thank you!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

megt10 said:


> Yes, brownsfashion.com they are in the UK.
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/designer/kenzo/sale-women



Thanks so much!


----------



## tzar

Paris Darling said:


> How small are the sweaters size Small? I'm not sure if I should take a S or an M..? Does anyone how they are compared to Zara or H&M sizes? There I'm most of the times an S sometimes an XS (or 34/36). Thank you!



HM im a Small/38, Zara i am a Medium/50 and in kenzo im a medium


----------



## afterrain23

tzar said:


> I think it does. I am a small on Ralph Lauren and I had to get a medium Kenzo tiger sweatshirt.


Cheers ! Then im gona order M for both. Hope it fits well


----------



## afterrain23

afterrain23 said:


> Cheers ! Then im gona order M for both. Hope it fits well


Oh btw you are a guy right?


----------



## megt10

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks so much!



Your welcome if you sign up for their news letters they will alert you to sales. They have some great prices then.


----------



## marina harbor

misscarolina said:


> Hey everyone  like so many others I caught the tiger fever  haha but for a couple of weeks I regularly check sites like opening ceremony, barneys and kenzo.com but no chance
> 
> Does anyone have tips how to get your hands on one of the tiger sweaters?
> 
> Also if you are a lucky one and have one already please share )
> 
> Thanks


Just saw it in nordstom web! Goodluck!


----------



## tzar

afterrain23 said:


> Oh btw you are a guy right?



Yes haha you are welcome


----------



## sammie225

I'm so glad that I went trough this thread before ordering  I am usually a size S in H&M and US 4 in Abercrombie,in Zara S or M depending on how they fit.
I went with a Medium in the Kenzo sweater and it fits perfect


----------



## megt10

sammie225 said:


> I'm so glad that I went trough this thread before ordering  I am usually a size S in H&M and US 4 in Abercrombie,in Zara S or M depending on how they fit.
> I went with a Medium in the Kenzo sweater and it fits perfect



Yes it does and you look so pretty.


----------



## megt10

My Browns sweater and tunic arrived today and they are just gorgeous. I will try and post pics this weekend.  Like Sammie I sized up too, I got the tunic in a medium and the sweater in a large. That was what was available I would say the tunic actually run tts as it is larger than the sweater. The sweater is more like a  small medium. I normally wear a small in sweaters.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Looking forward to seeing modeling pics!

I love the way Kenzo looks on other people, I'm just not sure if it would look as nice on me. I noticed that Nordstrom.com has some Kenzo items. I may order from there so it would be easier to make a return if I need to.


----------



## sammie225

megt10 said:


> Yes it does and you look so pretty.



Oh thank you so much


----------



## Sculli

sammie225 said:


> I'm so glad that I went trough this thread before ordering  I am usually a size S in H&M and US 4 in Abercrombie,in Zara S or M depending on how they fit.
> I went with a Medium in the Kenzo sweater and it fits perfect



Looks great! I got mine in black for a few weeks & never had The chance to wear it, because it was too hot. Today I couldn finally wear it. .


----------



## Paris Darling

Sculli said:


> Looks great! I got mine in black for a few weeks & never had The chance to wear it, because it was too hot. Today I couldn finally wear it. .
> View attachment 2326112



Yeah, it was cold, wasn't it? Especially in the afternoon. Love your sweater, is it cotton or wool? 
What kind of shoes are you wearing? They look nice!


----------



## Sculli

Paris Darling said:


> Yeah, it was cold, wasn't it? Especially in the afternoon. Love your sweater, is it cotton or wool?
> What kind of shoes are you wearing? They look nice!



Yes those boots are The Alexander wang erin boots, they are very comfortable. The sweater is made of cotton. It's The same fabric as The tiger sweater.


----------



## tzar

Sculli said:


> Yes those boots are The Alexander wang erin boots, they are very comfortable. The sweater is made of cotton. It's The same fabric as The tiger sweater.



I was looking at those boots forever because i love the double monk strap. But the heel seems to high for a guy! Would u agree?


----------



## Sculli

tzar said:


> I was looking at those boots forever because i love the double monk strap. But the heel seems to high for a guy! Would u agree?



I don't think the heel is too high, it's only 2 or 3 cm. actually. What's your height?


----------



## tzar

Sculli said:


> I don't think the heel is too high, it's only 2 or 3 cm. actually. What's your height?



I'm 5'10 which I think is about 179cms. What do you think? Are they too feminine looking? I saw a pair of 41s on sale!


----------



## tzar

Sculli said:


> I don't think the heel is too high, it's only 2 or 3 cm. actually. What's your height?



I'm 5'10 which I think is about 179cms. What do you think? Are they too feminine looking? I saw a pair of 41s on sale!


----------



## crissy86

Dear Kenzo Tiger sweater Lovers and Expertists,

I really NEED some help and if any some shed some light in this would be greatly appreciated! I was stupid to place a bid on an auction for a black Kenzo Tiger sweater out of excitement for a low starter auction price! Then I realized after taking a closer look at the sellers photos that it could be a fake sweater! I thought that with 3 days left until auction ends, im sure to be outbid but instead i won the auction ;(*
I compared the sellers photos with "real listings" of the Kenzo tiger sweater from the same season SS13, I found a few differences on the sweaters that leads me to thinking the one I won is a fake!! I'm about to pay $300 for a fake sweater so please if someone could share their knowledge or opinions regarding the authenticity of the auction I just won; I would be REALLY grateful!!!

Here is what I came up with by comparing other *ebay listings of the same sweater from the same season! This is the listing for the sweater I won:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-K...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

And this is the listing for a $600+ sweater which I think is authentic.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-BRAND-...=US_Womens_Sweats_Hoodies&hash=item25826f4b8e

The sweater I won, tiger has noticeably blue eyes, the nose is slanted and off to the side while the wrinkles above the nose is not align in a straight line with the nose. The little plastic tag attached on the thread is square. *while the "real" $600+ sweater from the same season has green eyes. the wrinkles on the nose bridge all align perfectly straight and the little plastic tag on the thread is circle.

Your help is important to me and I Thank You all in advance!!


----------



## Sculli

crissy86 said:


> Dear Kenzo Tiger sweater Lovers and Expertists,
> 
> I really NEED some help and if any some shed some light in this would be greatly appreciated! I was stupid to place a bid on an auction for a black Kenzo Tiger sweater out of excitement for a low starter auction price! Then I realized after taking a closer look at the sellers photos that it could be a fake sweater! I thought that with 3 days left until auction ends, im sure to be outbid but instead i won the auction ;(*
> 
> . I compared the sellers photos with "real listings" of the Kenzo tiger sweater from the same season SS13, I found a few differences on the sweaters that leads me to thinking the one I won is a fake!! I'm about to pay $300 for a fake sweater so please if someone could share their knowledge or opinions regarding the authenticity of the auction I just won; I would be REALLY grateful!!!
> 
> Here is what I came up with by comparing other *ebay listings of the same sweater from the same season! This is the listing for the sweater I won:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-K...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> And this is the listing for a $600+ sweater which I think is authentic.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-BRAND-...=US_Womens_Sweats_Hoodies&hash=item25826f4b8e
> 
> The sweater I won, tiger has noticeably blue eyes, the nose is slanted and off to the side while the wrinkles above the nose is not align in a straight line with the nose. The little plastic tag attached on the thread is square. *while the "real" $600+ sweater from the same season has green eyes. the wrinkles on the nose bridge all align perfectly straight and the little plastic tag on the thread is circle.
> 
> Your help is important to me and I Thank You all in advance!!



Yes the one that you won is fake. The 2nd one is real. The tags are different & the tags inside with The washing instructions are different too, I checked my sweater it's The same & I brougt it from The kenzo website. I never saw those sweaters are made in Madagascar. Either Portugal or China. This one is made in China. Also the hole where you put your head in, is too big.

Did you already made The payment? You should mail he seller that this one is a fake. Hope this is helpful! .


----------



## crissy86

Thank You so much Sculli for your knowledge and expertise! I am very grateful for your advice and opinion. Luckily I haven't pay for the sweater yet! I'm thinking about reporting the seller's fake auction straight to *bay but maybe I should confront the seller first? I want to avoid the nasty mess when the seller becomes defensive and use nasty threats or language at me.

Thank You again for your quick reply and your knowledgable advice! I really appreciated. It was a BIG help!




Sculli said:


> Yes the one that you won is fake. The 2nd one is real. The tags are different & the tags inside with The washing instructions are different too, I checked my sweater it's The same & I brougt it from The kenzo website. I never saw those sweaters are made in Madagascar. Either Portugal or China. This one is made in China. Also the hole where you put your head in, is too big.
> 
> Did you already made The payment? You should mail he seller that this one is a fake. Hope this is helpful! .


----------



## b.Jane

Sculli said:


> Yes the one that you won is fake. The 2nd one is real. The tags are different & the tags inside with The washing instructions are different too, I checked my sweater it's The same & I brougt it from The kenzo website. I never saw those sweaters are made in Madagascar. Either Portugal or China. This one is made in China. Also the hole where you put your head in, is too big.
> 
> Did you already made The payment? You should mail he seller that this one is a fake. Hope this is helpful! .



Hi. I'm curious, but the kenzo sweatshirt on Opening Ceremony is made in Madagascar? 
Pls check link:
http://www.openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=0&designerid=1335&productid=72137


----------



## Sculli

b.Jane said:


> Hi. I'm curious, but the kenzo sweatshirt on Opening Ceremony is made in Madagascar?
> Pls check link:
> http://www.openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=0&designerid=1335&productid=72137



Wow now I'm not sure anymore. Because my tags and other things look different. Maybe because i'm from europe,and O.C. Is from The us, they got different versions & produced somewhere else? Is there somebody else with this sweater?


----------



## shopgirl1010

Any new colors coming out soon?


----------



## Paris Darling

Yeah! My sweater has arrived! So happy! I wasn't really sure if it was the right size, but I ordered an M and it fits perfect! Will post an outfit photo soon.


----------



## getman

Hi guys - please help!

I purchased this sweater and now I am affraid its a fake - please look at the kenzo letters...can anybody help me find out for sure if its fake or not? If its a fake - I am hoping that I can get my money back throug paypal!!

THANKS!!


----------



## lovemyangels

getman said:


> Hi guys - please help!
> 
> I purchased this sweater and now I am affraid its a fake - please look at the kenzo letters...can anybody help me find out for sure if its fake or not? If its a fake - I am hoping that I can get my money back throug paypal!!
> 
> THANKS!!



I believe it is fake. The lettering and stitches are totally wrong.  Hope you could get your money back.


----------



## Sculli

getman said:


> Hi guys - please help!
> 
> I purchased this sweater and now I am affraid its a fake - please look at the kenzo letters...can anybody help me find out for sure if its fake or not? If its a fake - I am hoping that I can get my money back throug paypal!!
> 
> THANKS!!



'm sure it authentic. This on you can check on this site: http://www.openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=2&designerid=1335&productid=63920&sproductid=63922
It's this one right? Do you have a picture of The tag? You know where is made of?? Should be made in Portugal.


----------



## b.Jane

Pls help me find out if this is authentic:










TIA!


----------



## b.Jane

Sorry pics were small!


----------



## emmajayne

Paris Darling said:


> Yeah! My sweater has arrived! So happy! I wasn't really sure if it was the right size, but I ordered an M and it fits perfect! Will post an outfit photo soon.



Congrats  can't wait to see the outfit! Love Kenzo!


----------



## emmajayne

Kenzo available @

http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/it-IT/designer/kenzo


----------



## Paris Darling

emmajayne said:


> Congrats  can't wait to see the outfit! Love Kenzo!



What a coincidence, today I wore the sweater. Not a great pic though, sorry for that!


----------



## emmajayne

Paris Darling said:


> What a coincidence, today I wore the sweater. Not a great pic though, sorry for that!



Looks great!!!!


----------



## sammie225

combined my sweater with a pair of leather shorts yesterday


----------



## megt10

sammie225 said:


> combined my sweater with a pair of leather shorts yesterday



You look so cute.


----------



## Paris Darling

emmajayne said:


> Looks great!!!!



Thanks dear!


----------



## sammie225

megt10 said:


> You look so cute.



thank you very much


----------



## VintageShoe80

Hello TPF Kenzo-sweater ladies!  I just discovered this thread; this is just fab!  I noticed a couple of questions about sizing (very important!) and thought I would share.  

I am usually a Zara S, H&M 38, Asos UK 8.  I own both the Eiffel Tower Kenzo sweats, both in Medium, it fits a little loose on me but I like this sort of fit for my sweatshirts.  I also own the Tiger sweat-dress but medium looked like a tent on me so I swopped for a small - which is a comfy loose-fit on me.  The sizing of the sweats and this particular sweat-dress bears no consistancy!

I really love these Kenzo sweaters, so thank you for sharing here!


----------



## scorpchris19

Hi,

Has anyone bought Kenzo clothings from www.dress-on.it before?  Are they authentic?


Thanks x


----------



## leathersmell

Hi everyone, just join in this forum hehe...
I know it's too late now to hunt for a Kenzo tiger sweater that has tail on its back  But I really liked it and I am searching anywhere and could not find it. Anyone could help me? Thank you so much...


----------



## melissay

Hi everyone! Can any kind soul help me out please?
I'm a Zara size XS/S, Asian build. 
I'm eyeing the Kenzo sweatshirt, but I'm torn between the women's RED tiger sweatshirt in M, or, the men's GREY tiger sweatshirt in size S (yellow KENZO words and pink treading) 
Are they both of similar size? I'd prefer something fitting, not too baggy or loose. Please help!! 
Thank you in advance (:


----------



## muamua

leathersmell said:


> Hi everyone, just join in this forum hehe...
> I know it's too late now to hunt for a Kenzo tiger sweater that has tail on its back  But I really liked it and I am searching anywhere and could not find it. Anyone could help me? Thank you so much...


try forward by elyse walker...


----------



## leathersmell

muamua said:


> try forward by elyse walker...


Thank you!


----------



## leathersmell

Hi, anyone notice this t shirt? I NEED this ... Do you know online shops that sell it? Thanks...:kiss:


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Just got this sweatshirt from Nordstrom:


----------



## themarketgirl

HermesNewbie said:


> Just got this sweatshirt from Nordstrom:



OMG this is amazing! May I ask which Nordstrom you got it from? I've been looking for this sweater everywhere but have had no luck. Did they have a lot in stock??


----------



## yakusoku.af

themarketgirl said:


> OMG this is amazing! May I ask which Nordstrom you got it from? I've been looking for this sweater everywhere but have had no luck. Did they have a lot in stock??




I think it's sold out by now. It was part of the French Fling pop in shop and all of the merchandise went 50% last week. I went the day everything went 50% off and my Nordstrom was sold out. Best bet would be to do a live chat on Nordstrom.com and see if they can find one in a Nordstrom store for you. 
Here is the link the the sweater on Nordstrom.com

http://m.nordstrom.com/s/3591219/


----------



## GirlieShoppe

themarketgirl said:


> OMG this is amazing! May I ask which Nordstrom you got it from? I've been looking for this sweater everywhere but have had no luck. Did they have a lot in stock??



Hi! I bought it on Nordstrom.com. It is an amazing sweatshirt! They keep selling out and restocking it. You can sign up to be notified when they get your size in. Let me know if you need the item number.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

yakusoku.af said:


> I think it's sold out by now. It was part of the French Fling pop in shop and all of the merchandise went 50% last week. I went the day everything went 50% off and my Nordstrom was sold out. Best bet would be to do a live chat on Nordstrom.com and see if they can find one in a Nordstrom store for you.
> Here is the link the the sweater on Nordstrom.com
> 
> http://m.nordstrom.com/s/3591219/



Wow, everything was 50% off, including this sweatshirt? If so, I need to get a price adjustment!


----------



## yakusoku.af

HermesNewbie said:


> Wow, everything was 50% off, including this sweatshirt? If so, I need to get a price adjustment!




Yup. All the French Fling merchandise was 50% off. Even the Proenza backpack!


----------



## themarketgirl

HermesNewbie said:


> Hi! I bought it on Nordstrom.com. It is an amazing sweatshirt! They keep selling out and restocking it. You can sign up to be notified when they get your size in. Let me know if you need the item number.



Yes that would be great!! All the links are showing up as invalid pages so I don't know how to get on the waitlist.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

themarketgirl said:


> Yes that would be great!! All the links are showing up as invalid pages so I don't know how to get on the waitlist.




When I get home later this afternoon I will log into my Nordstrom account and see if I can pull up the link to the sweatshirt. I will also get the item number for you.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

yakusoku.af said:


> Yup. All the French Fling merchandise was 50% off. Even the Proenza backpack!




Thanks! I will definitely call for a price adjustment!!


----------



## shopjulynne

yakusoku.af said:


> Yup. All the French Fling merchandise was 50% off. Even the Proenza backpack!



hi, im a bit confused, how do you get the 50% off? thanks


----------



## yakusoku.af

shopjulynne said:


> hi, im a bit confused, how do you get the 50% off? thanks




Nordstrom marked down all of the French Fling pop in shop merchandise. The Kenzo sweater was part of the pop in shop so it was 50% off


----------



## yakusoku.af

themarketgirl said:


> Yes that would be great!! All the links are showing up as invalid pages so I don't know how to get on the waitlist.




The link I posted works on your phone because it's mobile site. I think the numbers at the end of the link is the style number for the sweater.


----------



## themarketgirl

yakusoku.af said:


> The link I posted works on your phone because it's mobile site. I think the numbers at the end of the link is the style number for the sweater.
> View attachment 2401815



Thanks so much! A Nordstrom representative just told me that they are sold out company wide and it doesn't look like they will be re-stocking. :cry:

If anyone finds or wants to sell this sweater in a size small (women), please let me know! I've been looking desperately for the past few months but it always sells out before I can even checkout. I'm interested in pretty much any color this sweater is available in! TIA!

cdn-s3-2.wanelo.com/product/image/6448960/original.jpg


----------



## GirlieShoppe

themarketgirl said:


> Yes that would be great!! All the links are showing up as invalid pages so I don't know how to get on the waitlist.


 
Here you go!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kenzo-embroidered-tiger-sweatshirt/3591219?origin=stylenumsearch


----------



## GirlieShoppe

themarketgirl said:


> Thanks so much! A Nordstrom representative just told me that they are sold out company wide and it doesn't look like they will be re-stocking. :cry:
> 
> If anyone finds or wants to sell this sweater in a size small (women), please let me know! I've been looking desperately for the past few months but it always sells out before I can even checkout. I'm interested in pretty much any color this sweater is available in! TIA!
> 
> cdn-s3-2.wanelo.com/product/image/6448960/original.jpg


 
Oh no! Thanks for the info!

Large was just available a few minutes ago but it sold out very quickly. Thankfully, I was able to get a price adjustment. Nordstrom has the best customer service!


----------



## themarketgirl

Does anyone know how a men's XS fits? I'm about 5'3" and a EU 34/U.S. 0-2. Thanks!


----------



## lillyn79

FYI. They shrink after wash. I washed it in the washing machine (then I let it air dry) and it still shrunk!!!!  I'm so mad!!!!  I'm a size xs in most things, and now it fits like an xxs. If you want that sweater feel, then I would suggest you go up a size. And hand wash it!


----------



## lillyn79

I'm 4'11 size 0, 36 EU and I got a small one. I think you should go up a size or maybe two depending on how you would like it to fit.


----------



## ilovekenzo

just picked up a dark grey tiger one today at the Madeline location in paris.
it's a size large and im usually an XS lol (5'4" 105 pounds) but it fits really well...a little baggy but that's how I like my sweatshirts  it was 195 euros and the SA said it was the last one


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I am normally an XS or a size 0-2 and the medium fits me fine. It's a little baggy, but in a good way. I've washed my sweatshirt once (and DH accidentally put it into the dryer) and it shrank just a tiny bit.

ETA: Woo hoo! This was my 7,000th post!


----------



## dcelines

The dark grey sweater comes in a men size xs but the light grey sweater from the new summer collection comes in a men size s. How does the men size s fits? and the xs.


----------



## FluffyAngels

Hi Ladies,

Sorry it's one of my first posts here...

I was just wondering if someone could help at all...

I have desperately been trying to search for the Kenzo Eiffel Tower Sweatshirt in black and gold. In a small or medium please. 

I managed to track it down from Le Bon Marche in a large and figured I could get it altered but it arrived fairly damaged so I had to return it. 

I know it's from an older collection and pretty much sold out in every Kenzo store but was wondering if anyone knew of any concessions which may have it? Any help would be appreciated! 

Thanks x

P.s if I've posted in the wrong place I'm so sorry!!!!


----------



## muamua

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/409814
For anyone who is looking for a tiger sweater with a tail...


----------



## emmajayne

LOVE Kenzo 

Can't decide between tiger sweater or this 
http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/it-IT/product/6605

AAAA I have 20% off code so trying to decide asap!!


----------



## HiromiT

lillyn79 said:


> FYI. They shrink after wash. I washed it in the washing machine (then I let it air dry) and it still shrunk!!!!  I'm so mad!!!!  I'm a size xs in most things, and now it fits like an xxs. If you want that sweater feel, then I would suggest you go up a size. And hand wash it!



+1

Mine shrank too and I already went up a size.  I machine washed in cool water but even if you hand washed, it would still shrink. Bad Kenzo for not preshrinking your fabrics!


----------



## murt

Love Kenzo... I have  Kenzo tiger print dress from the '70s - one of his original labels. I'll dig it out and post a pic.


----------



## LuLuElle

I learned the hard way about kenzo shrinking. My favorite grey kenzo sweatshirt shrunk like 2 sizes


----------



## megt10

LuLuElle said:


> I learned the hard way about kenzo shrinking. My favorite grey kenzo sweatshirt shrunk like 2 sizes



Oh I am so sorry. I will keep that in mind when I wash mine. I always buy a large in their sweatshirt because they run small usually and I am really bad about shrinking things too.


----------



## LuLuElle

I would suggest hand washing and no drying in the dryer.


----------



## Mentalism

Ohhh I just found this Kenzo sweather club: Happy  and now I have my eyes on you


----------



## Mentalism

They are my two eyes 
I have washed both of mine in the machine, at 40°. They are fine, haven't been shrinking tho


----------



## Logic

Congrats on your eyes top, I'm looking at the zippy sweat jacket...but they only got black with white tiger on net a porter. I want a. coloured tiger on black.


----------



## tipadas

sammie225 said:


> combined my sweater with a pair of leather shorts yesterday


Nice legs, great stlye!


----------



## Frivole88

hi ladies. i'm usually a size 4-6. there's only XL size left. do you think it will be too baggy for me?


----------



## Weusedtowait

Just ordered my first Tiger sweater! I heard that they run small and I was wondering if I should contact OC about a return. I'm 5'2" and 90 lbs and I ordered a small. Could anyone give me some advice? Thank you so much!! I hope I did this right, btw, it's my first post!


----------



## gymangel812

Weusedtowait said:


> Just ordered my first Tiger sweater! I heard that they run small and I was wondering if I should contact OC about a return. I'm 5'2" and 90 lbs and I ordered a small. Could anyone give me some advice? Thank you so much!! I hope I did this right, btw, it's my first post!


it will fit you.


----------



## Weusedtowait

Thank you!


----------



## Frivole88

here's mine. i'm a size 4 and bought the large size since i heard they are prone to shrinkage after washing.


----------



## honeybeez

What do u all think of the new fish design sweater?


----------



## HiromiT

honeybeez said:


> What do u all think of the new fish design sweater?


Meh, not a fan although I like the message behind them.


----------



## missjesf

kristinlorraine said:


> here's mine. i'm a size 4 and bought the large size since i heard they are prone to shrinkage after washing.
> 
> View attachment 2550006



Hi! I am planning on purchasing this same exact color and I am also a size 4, planning to purchase a Large. How does it fit? Are the sleeves okay? I'm trying to get that "puffy" men's sweatshirt look so I want it a bit baggier. Not sure if XL would work too. But thanks in advance!!


----------



## saintgermain

love the eye tops


----------



## missjesf

Decided to go with a L. Did consider a XL but was a bit worried. Anyways, I'm usually a P/XS - S and I love how the L bags just right. I did follow the measurements and the measurements for a L is the same as my North Face jacket in a S. Hope this helps others!


----------



## jelita78

Help!! 
I cant decide!!
Purple
Or
Red ?




Prayer brings miracles.
#PrayForMH370


----------



## Roseroyce

I like the red one


----------



## madeofdreams

Would be grateful for some advice on sizing for the tiger no slit sweater. 

I am UK 10-12 and US 6. What size should I get if I like my sweaters loose?


----------



## Sandi.el

Purple!


----------



## Sandi.el

madeofdreams said:


> Would be grateful for some advice on sizing for the tiger no slit sweater.
> 
> I am UK 10-12 and US 6. What size should I get if I like my sweaters loose?




I'm a US 2 (xs) and I got a medium in this sweater. The arms stop are right at the wrists. The sweater I have fits a bit loose, so it wasn't oversized or anything but it is short. Stops right at my belt loops. 

I would go up minimum to 2 sizes if you want that loose fit. I'm not sure if the cut is different that an mine. I purchased mine last fall. It's dark grey with silver-grey tiger stitching. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Sandi.el

missjesf said:


> View attachment 2606245
> View attachment 2606248
> 
> 
> Decided to go with a L. Did consider a XL but was a bit worried. Anyways, I'm usually a P/XS - S and I love how the L bags just right. I did follow the measurements and the measurements for a L is the same as my North Face jacket in a S. Hope this helps others!




I love that! Looks lovely on you. I'd Definitely get a L next time after seeing this.


----------



## madeofdreams

Sandi.el said:


> I'm a US 2 (xs) and I got a medium in this sweater. The arms stop are right at the wrists. The sweater I have fits a bit loose, so it wasn't oversized or anything but it is short. Stops right at my belt loops.
> 
> I would go up minimum to 2 sizes if you want that loose fit. I'm not sure if the cut is different that an mine. I purchased mine last fall. It's dark grey with silver-grey tiger stitching.
> 
> Hope that helps



Thank you. I am usually a US 6. If you are US 2 and you got M, I think I should go for at least a L if not an XL. I generally like my coats, jumpers a bit looser. so it sounds like I should go for XL. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## shopjulynne

does anyone know how does the men's sweatshirt size run? will an XS in men's fit like a women's XS? Tia!


----------



## Roseroyce

shopjulynne said:


> does anyone know how does the men's sweatshirt size run? will an XS in men's fit like a women's XS? Tia!



I have ordered the men's hoodie in XS and hope it will fit.


----------



## madeofdreams

Just to update 

Size L (women) - fits nicely for UK 10 with a little loose room ; fits UK 12 just nicely & exactly right. 

Size XL (women) - fits loose for UK 12, can be a bit too large.


----------



## Sandi.el

madeofdreams said:


> Just to update
> 
> Size L (women) - fits nicely for UK 10 with a little loose room ; fits UK 12 just nicely & exactly right.
> 
> Size XL (women) - fits loose for UK 12, can be a bit too large.




Glad the sizing worked.. Now show is the goodies. Hehe


----------



## Annie81

I'm usually a medium or size 12 In Australian sizing and want to order one online not sure if I would be a medium or large I don't want it to be too tight and form fitting but not too loose either would I be better off going for the large ? I'm 175cm tall and about 70 kilos


----------



## Annie81

Sandi.el said:


> Glad the sizing worked.. Now show is the goodies. Hehe



Hmm maybe I should go for a large


----------



## Annie81

Just ordered my first kenZo sweater in gray from net a porter really praying the large fits me ok.


----------



## Annie81

missjesf said:


> View attachment 2606245
> View attachment 2606248
> 
> 
> Decided to go with a L. Did consider a XL but was a bit worried. Anyways, I'm usually a P/XS - S and I love how the L bags just right. I did follow the measurements and the measurements for a L is the same as my North Face jacket in a S. Hope this helps others!



I just ordered the same one I ordered a large just hope it fits ok fingers crossed !


----------



## Sandi.el

Smart decision on the sizing. I wish I would have ordered a Large. Not sure if it's worth it to have 2 grey Tiger sweaters.


----------



## Annie81

Wow net a porter ships fast it arrived today gosh they do run small I got a large and it fits ok just a little tight round hips but not too bad I would have got a xl but the large is ok. Just no machine washing and dryer so It dosnt shrink


----------



## Glamnatic

Does anyone owns the sweater on this picture, do you know if it also runs small?? Thanks !!


----------



## tzar

I got a men's XS and it fits too tight and it's final sale WAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Sandi.el

tzar said:


> I got a men's XS and it fits too tight and it's final sale WAHHHHHHHHH




That's really unfortunate. The black is nice and classic too. Maybe try selling it or gifting it. I'm sure it would make for an awesome gift


----------



## tzar

Sandi.el said:


> That's really unfortunate. The black is nice and classic too. Maybe try selling it or gifting it. I'm sure it would make for an awesome gift




Lol cant really afford to gift anything that expensive lol

Im going to put it on evilbay, which I hate!!!! An XS men should equal which size for women? I want to advertise it in both to increase my
Chances


----------



## Revoler

I love these sweaters they are so cute, no styling required, just a jeans


----------



## Girlstar28

I'm confused about Kenzo sizing.  I have the grey one like the Annie81 has I got at Holt Renfrew in a M it fits me well, fitted and perfect.  So ssense had the sale this week additional 20% off so I scooped up another but the navy I. M.  I got it today and it's way bigger than my grey one like
I'm swimming in it and when I put them back to back there's like an extra 2 inches on the body (total) and the sleeves are way longer.  I don't know if I was sent a men's by accident or if this sizing inconsistency is normal?


----------



## HiromiT

Girlstar28 said:


> I'm confused about Kenzo sizing.  I have the grey one like the Annie81 has I got at Holt Renfrew in a M it fits me well, fitted and perfect.  So ssense had the sale this week additional 20% off so I scooped up another but the navy I. M.  I got it today and it's way bigger than my grey one like
> I'm swimming in it and when I put them back to back there's like an extra 2 inches on the body (total) and the sleeves are way longer.  I don't know if I was sent a men's by accident or if this sizing inconsistency is normal?



I have two Eiffel Tower sweatshirts in the same size (M) and they fit differently. Coincidentally, I got mine from ssense and Holts too. The ssense M fits like an XS and the Holts fits like an S. Actually the XS shrank after I washed it cold and hung dry -- it actually fits like an XXS now. Very annoying.  I will never order Kenzo online again.


----------



## Sandi.el

Girlstar28 said:


> I'm confused about Kenzo sizing.  I have the grey one like the Annie81 has I got at Holt Renfrew in a M it fits me well, fitted and perfect.  So ssense had the sale this week additional 20% off so I scooped up another but the navy I. M.  I got it today and it's way bigger than my grey one like
> 
> I'm swimming in it and when I put them back to back there's like an extra 2 inches on the body (total) and the sleeves are way longer.  I don't know if I was sent a men's by accident or if this sizing inconsistency is normal?




Post a pic!! I got my mine last fall from Farfetch in a M n I wish I got it lager.. It shrunk a tad we bit in the dryer.. Maybe you can shrink yours!


----------



## tzar

Girlstar28 said:


> I'm confused about Kenzo sizing.  I have the grey one like the Annie81 has I got at Holt Renfrew in a M it fits me well, fitted and perfect.  So ssense had the sale this week additional 20% off so I scooped up another but the navy I. M.  I got it today and it's way bigger than my grey one like
> 
> I'm swimming in it and when I put them back to back there's like an extra 2 inches on the body (total) and the sleeves are way longer.  I don't know if I was sent a men's by accident or if this sizing inconsistency is normal?




Ill take the M from u if ud like


----------



## Girlstar28

So I sent the pic to my friend who is a Kenzo expert and she thinks (what I thought too) they sent me a men's version.  Thankfully it can fit my husband and he wanted one.  I measured it to his hoodies yesterday and definitely would fit him.  Will post comparisons tonight when I'm home 

I can't upload from my phone says pic too big do twitpic here https://twitter.com/girlstar28/status/489761140340432897


----------



## Girlstar28

Size comparison.  Left side is all lined up so this is showing the excess fabric https://twitter.com/girlstar28/status/489950576629645312

It actually fits my husband perfect so it's now a gift to him :S. Thankfully they're unisex


----------



## Sandi.el

I love that light grey. I'm wondering if I should get another grey one or like pay a bit more and get like a givenchy one or something. Such first world problems


----------



## ninjanna

I'm a size 10 AU / 38 EU and my red Kenzo tiger sweater is a Large size I'm pretty sure. It's slightly roomy but I'd love if it was more baggy/loose. They really do run extremely small. I'm so glad I got the large, though. 

Hoping sometime later in the future I can get a black one


----------



## Kiti

So happy to have found all this info here - After reading this thread I just put in an order for sizes M and L instead of my usual S or XS sweaters... Fingers crossed!


----------



## dcelines

The first time I ordered Kenzo I took a men's xs. It was way too big for me! I returned it and now I have a womans s. This fits me nice! I also have size s with all my Kenzo T-shirts. I have size s with other clothes as well so I don't get that people always size up..


----------



## Kiti

dcelines said:


> The first time I ordered Kenzo I took a men's xs. It was way too big for me! I returned it and now I have a womans s. This fits me nice! I also have size s with all my Kenzo T-shirts. I have size s with other clothes as well so I don't get that people always size up..



This makes me think I should try and order a men's xs... Here is me with women's size M (I'm about 5 foot and 4 inch) and it could be just a bit bigger, but L was just waaay too big. Love this tone on tone version anyway!


----------



## neenabengal

Kiti said:


> This makes me think I should try and order a men's xs... Here is me with women's size M (I'm about 5 foot and 4 inch) and it could be just a bit bigger, but L was just waaay too big. Love this tone on tone version anyway!



I have this colour way - I think the sweatshirt looks great on you!  What size are you?  I am a UK 10 and ended up buying the L in the womens but it's just a smidgen too big whereas I felt the M constrictive.


----------



## Sandi.el

neenabengal said:


> I have this colour way - I think the sweatshirt looks great on you!  What size are you?  I am a UK 10 and ended up buying the L in the womens but it's just a smidgen too big whereas I felt the M constrictive.




I also have this color way, I got the M. I'm 5'6 and I'm pretty sure mine shrunk a bit in the wash. I wish I got the large!


----------



## Sandi.el

Random but for those wishing the sweater would be a tiny but bigger, I just found a link for stretching sweaters and I'm giving it a try right now and I'll keep you guys posted if you're interested in getting a few extra inches.


----------



## Kiti

neenabengal said:


> I have this colour way - I think the sweatshirt looks great on you!  What size are you?  I am a UK 10 and ended up buying the L in the womens but it's just a smidgen too big whereas I felt the M constrictive.





Sandi.el said:


> I also have this color way, I got the M. I'm 5'6 and I'm pretty sure mine shrunk a bit in the wash. I wish I got the large!





Sandi.el said:


> Random but for those wishing the sweater would be a tiny but bigger, I just found a link for stretching sweaters and I'm giving it a try right now and I'll keep you guys posted if you're interested in getting a few extra inches.



I'm about UK size 8 or 10, US 4-6 and on EU sizes a pretty stable 36. And 5 foot 4 inch (or 4 and 1/2  ) Neenabengal for me the M was perfect at first, as I did not want a really baggy shirt. The L was too big especially on the shoulders. But like Sandi.el I'm pretty sure mine shrunk a bit on the wash. I will stretch it next time, I'm used to doing it with certain shirts so its not a problem. Sandi.el do let us know how it works for u!


----------



## Kiti

HEY btw: Does anybody have experiences of the Kenzo Tiger t-shirt? Is it printed or embroided? Quality, sizing?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Kiti said:


> HEY btw: Does anybody have experiences of the Kenzo Tiger t-shirt? Is it printed or embroided? Quality, sizing?


Really nice quality and small to size is my experience. Mine is M even though I usually wear XS. Could have gone with S as well but I wanted a bit of an oversize look.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I got the kenzo fever just when they came out so I had to call mytheresa and they placed me on a waiting list even before the items came out. Similar with other online stores. They do tend to run a bit small, i am 32 cm chest and size 0-2 and the small fits just about right. Shirts were a bit more of the standard size. The sweaters with cashmere or wool are also great. 
Quality wise they seem to be OK but nothing super special.


----------



## Sandi.el

Sandi.el said:


> Random but for those wishing the sweater would be a tiny but bigger, I just found a link for stretching sweaters and I'm giving it a try right now and I'll keep you guys posted if you're interested in getting a few extra inches.




UPDATE:

Hey just wanna say I stretched my sweater a good 2 inches on the arms and in length as well! I'm very happy and might do it a tiny bit more.

So if it's a tiny bit too small I recommend stretching it, the fabric held up well.


----------



## Kiti

COPENHAGEN said:


> Really nice quality and small to size is my experience. Mine is M even though I usually wear XS. Could have gone with S as well but I wanted a bit of an oversize look.



Thank you!!  btw is the picture there printed to the t-shirt, or embroided like in the sweater?


----------



## Kiti

Sandi.el said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Hey just wanna say I stretched my sweater a good 2 inches on the arms and in length as well! I'm very happy and might do it a tiny bit more.
> 
> So if it's a tiny bit too small I recommend stretching it, the fabric held up well.



Wow 2 inches is really a lot! Good to know, I will stretch mine a bit next time after wash. Thanks Sandi.el!


----------



## Kiti

Kiti said:


> Thank you!!  btw is the picture there printed to the t-shirt, or embroided like in the sweater?


Just ordered this: printed. Bummer i like the feel and durability of embroided print.


----------



## the.jaeho

hi Ladies,

I am keen to getting a Kenzo Tee with the effiel tower, can anyone help with the size i should take? I usually wear UK10 for topshop clothes! thank you!


----------



## Kiti

the.jaeho said:


> hi Ladies,
> 
> I am keen to getting a Kenzo Tee with the effiel tower, can anyone help with the size i should take? I usually wear UK10 for topshop clothes! thank you!



I think I'm the same size as u. With tiger t-shirt I finally ended up getting the xs in men's line..! In womens t-shirts S felt a little short somehow, M wide but ok length buuut tight on neck opening (which i really don't like on my tees). Order a few sizes, it really depends mostly how u like your tees to fit. And check the men's side. Hope this helps!


----------



## flower71

neenabengal said:


> I have this colour way - I think the sweatshirt looks great on you!  What size are you?  I am a UK 10 and ended up buying the L in the womens but it's just a smidgen too big whereas I felt the M constrictive.


We are twins then. I got t his sweater last year, size L because I am a UK 10 or Eur 38. It fits fine, i am 5'10


----------



## neenabengal

flower71 said:


> We are twins then. I got t his sweater last year, size L because I am a UK 10 or Eur 38. It fits fine, i am 5'10



 I'm only 5'5 - the L fits me ok but I wish it was smaller in the shoulders (but the M felt too small).


----------



## Daveblack

Ordered the limited christmas edition sweatshirt yesterday from Kenzo.com
Does anyone have any experience with their shipping times? Says 3-7 days but would like to know more, like how many days it takes until they ship it out etc, I feel that within EU, DHL and UPS are way faster.


----------



## Annie81

I'm usually a 10-12 on top i got the jumper in a large and it's ok fit but I think a XL would have been better but the L I find is an ok fit bit loose on top but tighter round hips. I really want a t shirt are sizing similar to jumper ? Not sure what size to get


----------



## yahoo33

I'm a guy and I'm 5'11-6' and weigh about 180. I usually wear a medium. Do you think I should size up to a Large or get the medium?


----------



## Kiti

yahoo33 said:


> I'm a guy and I'm 5'11-6' and weigh about 180. I usually wear a medium. Do you think I should size up to a Large or get the medium?



I would go Large because as well as women's, the men's sweaters shrink in wash. The t-shirts don't shrink in wash but sweaters do.


----------



## yahoo33

Kiti said:


> I would go Large because as well as women's, the men's sweaters shrink in wash. The t-shirts don't shrink in wash but sweaters do.




Perfect thanks!!


----------



## yahoo33

What's everyones opinion on Eiffel Tower collection? Is it going to be memorable like the tiger?


----------



## HiromiT

yahoo33 said:


> What's everyones opinion on Eiffel Tower collection? Is it going to be memorable like the tiger?



I personally prefer the Eiffel Tower to the tiger and have two eiffel sweatshirts and one tiger t-shirt.


----------



## yahoo33

HiromiT said:


> I personally prefer the Eiffel Tower to the tiger and have two eiffel sweatshirts and one tiger t-shirt.




I decided to be a bad and buy the multi color black Eiffel Tower sweatshirt.


----------



## HiromiT

yahoo33 said:


> I decided to be a bad and buy the multi color black Eiffel Tower sweatshirt.


Congrats, nice choice! I have the multi-coloured grey one but would've preferred black.


----------



## that_claudz

Hey everyone, I have read through every post but can still do with some help!

For a ladies UK size 12-14 what would be the best size in either women's or men's? Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Daveblack

I have the Kenzo Tiger sweater with 3D print. Size L, how do I wash it for minimal shrinkage?


----------



## Annie81

I bought a large in the grey tiger jumper about 4 months ago I'm usually a 12 Australian it fits ok but think next time I will get XL they are very fitted and not large makes . Mine is fitted I still wear it all the time but would have preferred a XL so might get the Eiffel tower navy in XL soon


----------



## that_claudz

Annie81 said:


> I bought a large in the grey tiger jumper about 4 months ago I'm usually a 12 Australian it fits ok but think next time I will get XL they are very fitted and not large makes . Mine is fitted I still wear it all the time but would have preferred a XL so might get the Eiffel tower navy in XL soon




Hey thanks for your reply. I fluctuate between 12 and 14 depending on the make and particularly along the bust. Do you think an XL would be ok or should I look at men's?


----------



## Annie81

I hand wash mine though I washed once in washing machine with nothing else and hung it on line to dry I would not put it in the dryer


----------



## Annie81

that_claudz said:


> Hey thanks for your reply. I fluctuate between 12 and 14 depending on the make and particularly along the bust. Do you think an XL would be ok or should I look at men's?



It's so hard to tell see the L on me is pretty fitted so I would definitely go for XL in jumpers from now on I'm not skinny but not overly large either but I do have hips, had a baby a year ago. I would think the XL should be ok for you but they are small makes too maybe see if you can order one at a place or online where they accept exchanges just in case


----------



## that_claudz

Annie81 said:


> It's so hard to tell see the L on me is pretty fitted so I would definitely go for XL in jumpers from now on I'm not skinny but not overly large either but I do have hips, had a baby a year ago. I would think the XL should be ok for you but they are small makes too maybe see if you can order one at a place or online where they accept exchanges just in case




Haha I'm the same, just between sizes as I usually need to size up for my bust! Not little and not big, but I'm bigger on top! So hard to tell with sizes especially when I read there are others usually S sizing up to M or L! Thanks for your help! Have you been buying in Aus or from OS?


----------



## yahoo33

I just received my Eiffel Tower sweatshirt and they're not as soft as the tiger ones I noticed. Did anyone else notice that?


----------



## sylviaa

Was wondering if anyone can help me out with checking if this sweater is real.

Looking at buying the sweater from a local seller who states that it is 100% authentic.

It is a Mens small from 2014

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## Annie81

that_claudz said:


> Haha I'm the same, just between sizes as I usually need to size up for my bust! Not little and not big, but I'm bigger on top! So hard to tell with sizes especially when I read there are others usually S sizing up to M or L! Thanks for your help! Have you been buying in Aus or from OS?


I buy from net a porter


----------



## Annie81

ok im loving both these but thinking maybe I should go with Eiffel tower? as I already have one tiger jumper the grey with black what do you think ?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/511799/KENZO/embroidered-cotton-jersey-sweatshirt#

or 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/511796/KENZO/tiger-embroidered-cotton-jersey-sweatshirt


----------



## that_claudz

I love both Annie, I have been eyeing them off too! I love the colours on the grey though!


----------



## Annie81

that_claudz said:


> I love both Annie, I have been eyeing them off too! I love the colours on the grey though!



Yeah I'm thinking I like the coloured tiger a little more too


----------



## ashflower

Received the fuschia one in the mail today from OC  I actually was looking at it since the summer, but my sister said it was ugly so I didn't buy it then. Then it went out of stock, and came back again, but when I tried to purchase it, my attempt wouldn't go through (because it was already sold out despite still being listed on-site).  A few days later, OC had it again and my purchase finally went through. Finally, there was the hassle of customs so I had to wait almost an extra week, but the wait has definitely been worth it!!! It's such a pretty colour (and so soft on the inside, too!!)

I purchased the white/aqua one about a month ago, almost on impulse. Got XS because I thought that it fit (and looked) well in the store, but when I came home, my mom and sister said that it looked too small. So I contacted my SA and asked her if she had it in S to exchange, but she said it was sold out in Canada. But it was fine anyway, because the XS fits regardless. 

Hoping to get a grey tone one next; crossing my fingers that I'll be able to come across one in Canada.


----------



## Kfoorya2

ashflower said:


> Received the fuschia one in the mail today from OC  I actually was looking at it since the summer, but my sister said it was ugly so I didn't buy it then. Then it went out of stock, and came back again, but when I tried to purchase it, my attempt wouldn't go through (because it was already sold out despite still being listed on-site).  A few days later, OC had it again and my purchase finally went through. Finally, there was the hassle of customs so I had to wait almost an extra week, but the wait has definitely been worth it!!! It's such a pretty colour (and so soft on the inside, too!!)
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased the white/aqua one about a month ago, almost on impulse. Got XS because I thought that it fit (and looked) well in the store, but when I came home, my mom and sister said that it looked too small. So I contacted my SA and asked her if she had it in S to exchange, but she said it was sold out in Canada. But it was fine anyway, because the XS fits regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get a grey tone one next; crossing my fingers that I'll be able to come across one in Canada.




Lovely ones you got, I am kind of torn between the green and orange from the new season! I need one asap


----------



## yahoo33

Kfoorya2 said:


> Lovely ones you got, I am kind of torn between the green and orange from the new season! I need one asap




I'm also thinking about getting the Orange one. A nice pop of color for the spring.


----------



## Naminami

Hi
Is anyone bought kenzo sweatshirt (latest coll) pink colour?


----------



## ashflower

Kfoorya2 said:


> Lovely ones you got, I am kind of torn between the green and orange from the new season! I need one asap



The green one is really cute, imo. 

Loving the new light pink tone tiger and dying for the the new black tiger one. &#128553;


----------



## Shopmore

Hi ladies, I recently purchased a grey Kenzo sweatshirt at Nordstrom Rack for my daughter for only $40.  While I like it and think it's cute, is it worth keeping or returning since she's a kid who could care less about these sorts of things.


----------



## esmhlee

Shopmore said:


> Hi ladies, I recently purchased a grey Kenzo sweatshirt at Nordstrom Rack for my daughter for only $40.  While I like it and think it's cute, is it worth keeping or returning since she's a kid who could care less about these sorts of things.



$40!! &#128561; I wish I could fit into it Haha


----------



## Icyss

Received my two kenzo tiger sweater today[emoji4]


----------



## yahoo33

Icyss said:


> Received my two kenzo tiger sweater today[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964073




Amazing!! I have the same ones also!!


----------



## Naminami

Icyss said:


> Received my two kenzo tiger sweater today[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964073


Congrats


----------



## akimoto

Received mine today! My first Mother's Day gift


----------



## ohricochet

I recently purchased the grey tiger sweatshirt online without trying it on first. 

I'm usually a US4, UK8, 36 and I'm really hoping the S fits. Crossing my fingers.

Does anyone have any washing tips? Is it ok to throw it into the washing machine with everything else?


----------



## Annie81

I usually machine wash on its own or with same other items of the same colour though the first time I hand washed mine. I wouldn't put it in the dryer though


----------



## ohricochet

Annie81 said:


> I usually machine wash on its own or with same other items of the same colour though the first time I hand washed mine. I wouldn't put it in the dryer though




Thanks for the info! I would die if I ruined it in the wash.


----------



## juju.

How does the men's sizing compare to women's? Some seem to say it runs large, others not so much? I'm a size AU6/XS and have a small in women's which fits well as a top, but as a jumper I probably would prefer one size up. Would I be able to wear a men's XS? or even S as an oversized jumper?


----------



## kinoko77

hi, does anyone has the eye sweatshirt here? is the cutting the same as the tiger sweatshirt? ie. it runs small?


----------



## Icyss

juju. said:


> How does the men's sizing compare to women's? Some seem to say it runs large, others not so much? I'm a size AU6/XS and have a small in women's which fits well as a top, but as a jumper I probably would prefer one size up. Would I be able to wear a men's XS? or even S as an oversized jumper?




I think you'll fit in size xs on mens kenzo tiger sweatshirt. Good luck[emoji253]


----------



## Icyss

New season kenzo tiger sweatshirt[emoji4]


----------



## honeybunch

Do some of the sweatshirts come in a size XXS?


----------



## Sculli

honeybunch said:


> Do some of the sweatshirts come in a size XXS?




no, but have you ever tried those shirts on? they fall very small. xs is similar to xxs.


----------



## honeybunch

Sculli said:


> no, but have you ever tried those shirts on? they fall very small. xs is similar to xxs.



Thanks for your reply. I tried the black sweatshirt with the black embroidered tiger in XS and it was huge on me. But when I google images of people wearing them they look very snug. Have they changed the fit?


----------



## Sculli

maybe they have, I bought those sweaters 2 yrs ago and they were so tiny. i'm a size eu36 and always wear a medium size.


----------



## honeybunch

Sculli said:


> maybe they have, I bought those sweaters 2 yrs ago and they were so tiny. i'm a size eu36 and always wear a medium size.



I think they must be cut bigger now.  I went ahead and bought the XS and it's pretty oversized. I normally wear a size 6 in UK sizing and I'm also 18 weeks pregnant and it's still loose!


----------



## Annie81

I want to order my second kenzo sweater im a medium in Australian sizes so about 10-12 the first one I ordered I got a large it's snug but not too bad but I prefer a little loser would I be better off with a XL ?


----------



## Kfoorya2

Annie81 said:


> I want to order my second kenzo sweater im a medium in Australian sizes so about 10-12 the first one I ordered I got a large it's snug but not too bad but I prefer a little loser would I be better off with a XL ?




I am a medium and always get an XL as well! It's much more comfortable for me I don't like the snug fit for sweaters.


----------



## Icyss

Still addicted to Kenzo Tiger Sweatshirt[emoji7]


----------



## ohricochet

Icyss said:


> Still addicted to Kenzo Tiger Sweatshirt[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274714




Love the colors you picked! May I know if you purchased them online? I've been wanting a black and a pink one!


----------



## elevenxten

I just purchased a size small eye sweatshirt and it fits alittle loose and that's what i was going for. For reference, I'm 5'3, 105lbs.  I think i could get away from an XS, but not sure if it would be too fitted. Anyone here around my same measurement has an XS? Not sure if it would shrink too, so thats why i decided on the size small instead. Thank you!


----------



## gymangel812

elevenxten said:


> I just purchased a size small eye sweatshirt and it fits alittle loose and that's what i was going for. For reference, I'm 5'3, 105lbs.  I think i could get away from an XS, but not sure if it would be too fitted. Anyone here around my same measurement has an XS? Not sure if it would shrink too, so thats why i decided on the size small instead. Thank you!


xs should work, i'm your size.


----------



## Tiffyhalim

Where is the best place to get this sweater in US? I want to get it in the best price..


----------



## elevenxten

gymangel812 said:


> xs should work, i'm your size.


Hello, thank you for letting me know!! If u dont mind me asking, how do you wash your sweatshirt? Does it shrink? Thank you in advance!


----------



## gymangel812

elevenxten said:


> Hello, thank you for letting me know!! If u dont mind me asking, how do you wash your sweatshirt? Does it shrink? Thank you in advance!


lol i don't, i only wear it for a few hours and don't sweat. some of them are itchy so i wear shirts under them as well.


----------



## elevenxten

gymangel812 said:


> lol i don't, i only wear it for a few hours and don't sweat. some of them are itchy so i wear shirts under them as well.


I see.. heheh maybe i'll dry clean it only because i dont want the threading to come loose.. thank you again!


----------



## Annie81

I was mine in washing machine by itself on cold wash and inside out and also on gentle setting 





elevenxten said:


> Hello, thank you for letting me know!! If u dont mind me asking, how do you wash your sweatshirt? Does it shrink? Thank you in advance!


----------



## elevenxten

Annie81 said:


> I was mine in washing machine by itself on cold wash and inside out and also on gentle setting


Thank you Annie81, how about drying? Do you put it in dryer or hang dry?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Do you guys think they are worth investing in this late in the game? I am thinking about the eye design, not the tiger.


----------



## quackedup

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Do you guys think they are worth investing in this late in the game? I am thinking about the eye design, not the tiger.


Yep i think so. Every designer under the sun is doing sweatshirts now. Still got quite some time to go.


----------



## akimoto

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Do you guys think they are worth investing in this late in the game? I am thinking about the eye design, not the tiger.



Not sure if it's an investment but I still love their sweatshirt designs, be it tiger, eye or their simple logos. So casual and comfy.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

akimoto said:


> Not sure if it's an investment but I still love their sweatshirt designs, be it tiger, eye or their simple logos. So casual and comfy.





quackedup said:


> Yep i think so. Every designer under the sun is doing sweatshirts now. Still got quite some time to go.



Thank you. I have one in my shopping bag, that I think I will give it a try.


----------



## GabrielHoChiWei

Hi guys it would be great if you help me legit check this Kenzo sweater appreciate your help


----------



## aishwaryab

Hi, I need help with the kenzo espadrille size guide. So I usually wear a 37 in all my flats/most heels. The kenzo online size chart says a 37 is a 36 in size. Does anyone own them? Do you think i should stick to purchasing original 37 itself? I need to order them online, not going to be able to try them in stores!


----------



## hikarupanda

aishwaryab said:


> Hi, I need help with the kenzo espadrille size guide. So I usually wear a 37 in all my flats/most heels. The kenzo online size chart says a 37 is a 36 in size. Does anyone own them? Do you think i should stick to purchasing original 37 itself? I need to order them online, not going to be able to try them in stores!



I own a pair of the eye espadrilles and yes the info online was so misleading and so I originally ordered a 38 (I normally wear 37 for most flats/shoes) and they were too big!! I then ordered my normal size 37 and they fit perfectly!


----------



## Selenet

I love Kenzo. Here are some of my recent Kenzo purchases:








I like Kenzo, their style, prints and fit.


----------



## jigga85

I have the mens tiger sweatshirt in green. I've worn it once but I don't seem to be reaching for it anymore. I'm going to sell it I guess


----------



## Sterntalerli

I bought my tiger sweater this january and i love it. But it's already to warm to wear it during the day... Love it.


----------



## 336

Is the sizing the same for mens and womens? If I wear an XL in the womens what size would I be in mens? 

TIA


----------

